# 05/06 Raw Discussion Thread: Styles sets the terms as Universal Title clash approaches



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Trash.

How low will they go this week? 1.7 in the third hour?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Watching for Corbin as usual. Hopefully he will lay out Drew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hard to champion anything on that list.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Could they have buried Becky any more in that paragraph? :lol

Show looks trash, as always. Anybody who watches is a glutton for punishment. Watch some 2000 Raw on the network, it's way more fun.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Watching for Becky Lynch, Styles, and Rollins. Could care less for the other shit on this show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks like skippable TV.

They don't get it, the fact Vince thinks more Roman is the answer shows you how out of touch they are.

Maybe do something interesting for once and keep fans on the edge of their seats. Give them a reason to tune in weekly and not the same old shit where nothing happens and you regret wasting 3 hrs of your life.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm not at all into The Revival, but I hope nonetheless that they don't get embarrassed any further. It's a futile and vain hope, but still, they don't deserve that. That spite from Vince is just pathetic.

For the rest, only this:



bradatar said:


> Watching for Corbin as usual. Hopefully he will lay out Drew.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Not so much interested in the weeklies right now. I am looking forward to MITB still. Please turn Styles heel and book him with Gallows and Anderson as a Shield like faction who dominate.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The big K-9 opening the show, oh goodie :eyeroll


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125087160527458305
Don't even need to say the only reason I will be watching, but is not any of those mentioned on the preview


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

If they want to have better ratings they need to add tits and dragons, but not a big dog.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They're fucked, up against Bucks vs Celtics and Rockets vs Warriors


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Won't be shocked if they fall under 2m within the first two hours this week. GOOD basketball games on tonight to compete with and the product has been trash. Big dog aint saving shit lmao.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*NBA >>>>> WWE* :giannis


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Official Raw 05/06/2019 Links Thread*

My in-depth review of tonights episode:

:deanfpalm

:MAD

:stupid


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


here for this post


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anything short of HLA can't save Raw's ratings.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only checking out RAW tonight for Reigns and whatever it is that he'll be doing.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Anything short of HLA can't save Raw's ratings.


Alexa vs. Peyton, bra and panties match. Spend a week advertising that shit and they'd get 5m viewers.

In fact, they should re-do the Torrie/Dawn lesbian thing from the early 2000s with Alexa and Peyton. I guarantee their segments would do good numbers. 



Dolorian said:


> Only checking out RAW tonight for Reigns and whatever it is that he'll be doing.


Probably going "OOOOOAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH" then spearing someone.

"HERE COMES THE BIG DOG!"

:cole


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Probably going "OOOOOAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH" then spearing someone.
> 
> "HERE COMES THE BIG DOG!"


Sounds like fun, will watch.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

I am hoping for Brock Lesnar vs Curt Hawkins in a steel cage match tonight, only stipulation is Brock has to make the match go a full 60 minutes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Genuinely curious what type of shit they try to pull tonight to save the ratings...or if they really don't care. I literally won't be shocked if it's just your same old trash RAW, but also not surprised if Goldberg/Brock/Taker all show up. It literally can go either way-- haha.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Genuinely curious what type of shit they try to pull tonight to save the ratings...or if they really don't care. I literally won't be shocked if it's just your same old trash RAW, but also not surprised if Goldberg/Brock/Taker all show up. It literally can go either way-- haha.


Time to bring back this guy


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

to boost ratings, the main event should be a tag match with the 6 top stars 3v3 where the faces win to end the show. That will show them.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Time to bring back this guy




I wish. I’m getting myself excited that something may be different tonight when it’s like 99% likely Roman calls out some bum like Drew and there’s a 6 man tag main event. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This show looks like absolute shit and playoff hockey is on. Pretty easy choice, Hockey it is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would love it if Bryan were to show even though there really is no storyline reason why. :yes


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Rollins, Styles & Miz vs. McIntyre, Lashley & Corbin

Ratings bout to go through the roof

:vince5

The only thing on Raw I intend to check out on youtube is the latest Bray Wyatt video. The rest of the show can get to fuck.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Rollins, Styles & Miz vs. McIntyre, Lashley & Corbin
> 
> Ratings bout to go through the roof
> 
> ...




That’s really the main event? I can’t do this to my wife anymore. I keep telling her things are gonna get better and it never does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> I would love it if Bryan were to show even though there really is no storyline reason why. :yes


I read that Bryan is okay. Good news.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:



@A-C-P


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just here for this










Rest looks like crap


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Just here for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peyton really is impossibly hot. I hope she gets fired and has to resort to porn.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I hope Roman tells Cole to pull his finger, let's one rip, then say's he's now the low key big hog and whips out his penis.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Peyton really is impossibly hot. I hope she gets fired and has to resort to porn.


Not likely, she is hot enough to be a model if she gets fired, her life would have to go to hell to even consider that. You are right though, she is impossibly hot


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125486161751834631


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Regardless of what everyone else thinks, I'm excited to see Roman on Raw tonight. Also here for Seth & Drew.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

To think Tye Dillinger is tapping that. Dude must have the confidence of Michael Jordan taking a game winning shot.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I think tonight they will be trying something different... let's hope.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf could they be doing with Roman and DB on RAW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

so no more brand split?


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Everyone on this thread owes me $20 if the show sucks tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

#BestForBusiness said:


> Everyone on this thread owes me $20 if the show sucks tonight.




Not a bad payday for a Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince. :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Vince to start ok good sign 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh great, Vince. I'd much rather see Roman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MetalKiwi said:


> I think tonight they will be trying something different... let's hope.


they were supposed to listen to the fans and that lasted all but a week lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

grecefar said:


> so no more brand split?


The brand split will not end anytime soon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Of course a Mcmahon has to start a show.. Glad it ain't Steph, tho.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Vince looks like a man that knows his company is dying.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m intrigued you old fuck 


Never mind Roman ruined it already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Roman the free agent. :lol

And Cole goes wild.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahahah I love it, interrupting Vince midsentence!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns still getting booed. Just turn him heel already


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Monday Night Yard :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Time to turn the free agent big dog and make both shows his yard. Make reign of terror seem like nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Monday Night Yard :lmao


More like Monday Night Yawn


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey look at that took under 6 months for him to being back to being booed by the majority

How will we get Roman over? Have him tough talk a 70 year old man that'll work


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Vince/Roman segment :eyeroll


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Monday Night... Yard?

Got dammit!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey somebody remembers that the McMahons said that :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Backyard wrestling > Monday Night Yard


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman actually speaking facts :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The BIG dogs come to hunt :cole


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

boringgggggggggggg fuck off Roman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is what John Cena would look like if he had no charisma and no mic skills.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Way too much pandering. You know how you get people over? You give them a I don't give a fuck attitude. 

Roman is coming off as a poor man's Cena right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BRYAN?

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Daniel Bryan :mark :mark


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Planets champion is here!!!! BRYAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It's amazing to me, every time this company gets record lows, they push Vince out to say 'We will listen to you now!' and act like they will change. Then proceed to get worse. Repeat.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconics on Main Event again, fuck this show I am out


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the show starts with two people who aren't even on Raw :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

D Bry


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit Bryan.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Daniel Bryan coming out here to save us :drose


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Vince ain't got it anymore.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Man....what type of shit is this


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Crowd is hot at least 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Vince trying not to laugh


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

already bored aff my tits watching this lame ass crap thats meant to be called entertainment


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just end the damn split.

So when these shows still get record lows, they'd have no one to save them.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What is this leading to...?


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Vinny Mac has taken one look at Raw's recent ratings and decided to bring Roman and Bryan on to the show.

The problem isn't the talent Vince. It's you.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is sad lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This reeks of desperation for ratings


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What the hell is going on


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL they should just have SD people on Raw and Raw people on SD this week :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Smackdown invading RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF is going on?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:O :bryan :yes


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

These 3 in a 6 Man tag for the Mainevent lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Great start so far :applause


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brand split is dead


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW gets shit ratings. Smackdown got worse ratings.

Plan to raise the ratings? Put the Smackdown product on RAW. :vince$


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

This is complete crash TV.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Just end the damn split.
> 
> So when these shows still get record lows, they'd have no one to save them.


Nice for FOX


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So much for that roster shake up :russo
Btw Renae sucks on the mic


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan’s winning his title back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least the crowd is good.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Time for hhh to take ole Vince out behind the barn with 100% of wwes creative department


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A SD storyline is the first thing on Raw, lol. How funny...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Brand split is dead


*It SHOULD be....*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is when u hit ratings lows. U combine the roster. :vince2


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is putting me to sleep. This company has no damn stars.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so WWE will blow their load with SD on Raw then tomorrow on SD there will be nothing for them to do


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

They need to put that title back on Bryan. Kofi as champion is not working at all.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is so fucking stupid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What is this shit and they wonder the ratings are dying.

Is this SD or Raw?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

this shit lol

Go to bed WWE, you're drunk.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so the shake up was for nothing.................fuck this company


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wild Card rule? Hmm...


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

What in the name of fuckery is this rule?

A wildcard rule?

WAT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Basically the brand split is done :heston :heston


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Wild Card Rule ?

End the Brand Extension. It's pointless now !!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> A SD storyline is the first thing on Raw, lol. How funny...


 Decisions like this is why no one watches.

A SD feud opening Raw fpalm

Fuck off.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Vince trying to act like he came up with the idea of SD guys on Raw, when Roman tweeted it a few days ago :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I like all for guys, but this commentary is making me feel a certain kind of way.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Vince is so desperate :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The segment was straight fire until this wild card stupidity came up.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Not for nothing Kofi actually is decent on the mic for once tonight 


Where’s Corbin fuck Drew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

"Nothing about Raw is fun"

Got that right.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crash TV. RUSSO style. Why not?? :russo. :russo


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan killing it on the mic, no one in the ring is keeping up. Oh God here comes the borefest McIntyre. zzzzzzzzzzzz crickets


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol, I thought that was Shameus' music, so ignorant


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Wild Card Rule ?
> 
> End the Brand Extension. It's pointless now !!!



They can't with the FOX deal


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Damn I got excited for a second I thought it was Cesaro coming out about to get a push ...it's Drew again. *yawns* ...Corbin next? Lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not a fan of this wildcard idea.....

Drew gonna verbally slay them all!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> LOL Vince trying to act like he came up with the idea of SD guys on Raw, when Roman tweeted it a few days ago <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


It's a cover up for shit ratings :heston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So let me guess the three wildcards for Raw will be Brock, Seth, and Becky


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Drew McCrickets , nice way to kill the segment....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope this backfires and their ratings tank more.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Drew instantly killed the crowd. When are they gonna stop trying to push this guy?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew, Roman beat your ass at Mania, I doubt he's trying to duck you :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, how long are the wildcards on the other show? 1 week and then back to normal?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...

Just turned on Raw.... why is Kofi there?!

With Vince, Roman and McIntyre?!?!

Bryan is back and there too?!?!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Feels like a repeat


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Here comes a Tag Team Playa :cole


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin should get wild card status too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Drew the one talking sense fpalm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Drew instantly killed the crowd. When are they gonna stop trying to push this guy?


He really is boring as fuck.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hell yes just put the title back on Bryan!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking Bryan wins back his title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan needs to take that title back and replace that disgusting leather belt. :tripsscust 

The Planet's Champion must return. :bryan


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Brand split is dead lmao :heston


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

So is the brand split over? lol and Vince calling himself brilliant about 5 times in the past 5 minutes. He's just as funny as his daughter.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Only thing they can do right now is have Bryan win the belt back from Kofi tonight, fire AJ, Seth, Drew, and go cry to CM Punk.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This is well and truly a chaotic mess.

Vince has officially lost the plot.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

So, I guess ratings were so bad that all previous storylines have now been abandoned completely.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm thinking Bryan wins back his title.




Called it before seems like that’s where they’re headed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> They can't with the FOX deal


Then why r there Smackdown Superstars on Raw then ?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

i wonder if they'll turn all of these matches into some sort of tag match by the end of the night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Drew YawnIntyre


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Kofi will drop the belt I'm guessing?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I totally forgot who the universal champion was until just a second ago, lol. My interest in the product fell off hard after WrestleMania. Thank God Vince didn't just throw everyone into a tag team match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> We're here...
> 
> Just turned on Raw.... why is Kofi there?!
> 
> With Vince, Roman and McIntyre?!?!


Vince basically said anyone can jump any brand :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD matches on Raw, I'm done.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Bruhhhh the company is panicking! :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So is it 3 wrestlers a week or just 3 that is set in stone


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wild card rules! Anytime I get shit ratings, a random guy from the other brand jumps over. Kind of like what Becky has been doing for weeks! :vince$


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Man....what the heck is going on. the Brand split gets demo'd AJ comes out and they cut to a commercial lol.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This company needs and deserves to die.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

I can't wait until this year's Survivor Series when they say THE ONE TIME IN THE YEAR WHEN SMACKDOWN AND RAW GO HEAD TO HEAD IN COMPETITION and I'll remember today....and Money In the Bank...and Royal Rumble...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wtf is AJ doing out here? This is Raw, not SD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I despise Vince McMahon. He's become a chariacture of himself.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

At this point, the only thing I'm tuning in to see is Lacey Evans. The others, I couldn't care less. Maybe I'd be willing to give Wyatt and his new character a shot when he comes on but the rest... absolutely zero interest. WWE's programming has increasingly gone just plain unwatchable.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Only thing they can do right now is have Bryan win the belt back from Kofi tonight, fire AJ, Seth, Drew, and go cry to CM Punk.


Nah they should go get on their knees and beg for the Big Poppa's forgiveness.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Thank God Vince didn't just throw everyone into a tag team match.


It's still early...give him time...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Vince basically said anyone can jump any brand :lol


WHAT?!?!?

WTF is going on?!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This show has become a meme, complete fucking disaster.

Was WCW this bad towards the end?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH great the first 30 mins of raw is going to be all talking


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I can already tell that Vince wrote the entire show himself


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Then why r there Smackdown Superstars on Raw then ?


There was reports explaining why some SDL wrestlers will appear on RAW. (because next Week is taped or something)


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I hate this more than GOT Episode 4


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

melkam647 said:


> At this point, the only thing I'm tuning in to see is Lacey Evans.


Wow, sucks to be you.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I tuned in a bit late today. I turn on Raw and see 3 Smackdown wrestlers on. WHY??? Then I heard Vince say they are wrestling tonight. WHY??? What happened to the brand split? Why are they not saving this for Smackdown tomorrow??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is a weird segment. It's not bad, just I don't understand it :lol


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

These fools went to commercial during a promo. God damn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

There's a brand split except when there's not.


I hope the entire show is Vince answering questions from the roster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> This show has become a meme, complete fucking disaster.
> 
> Was WCW this bad towards the end?


It was way worst.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WHATSUP, HOW DO YOU DO FELLOW KIDS? THE 82ND AIRBORNE MIGHT SHOW UP! WHAT'S THE 82ND AIRBORNE, YOU ASK? GODDAMN KIDS, DIDN'T YOU PLAY MEDAL OF HONOR? FOR THE PLAYSTATION 2? THAT'S THE HOT NEW VIDYA GAME ISN'T IT?... - :vince3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125554822676017152


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Vince basically said anyone can jump any brand <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


AJ Styles out here asking the real questions.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Please shut this vanilla hillbillies mic off.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Ace said:


> This show has become a meme, complete fucking disaster.
> 
> Was WCW this bad towards the end?


Nothing has ever been this bad.

There's not a bit of coherence at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ needs to reform the bullet club. Lets go Gallows and Anderson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Get a new catchphrase, AJ. fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> I hate this more than GOT Episode 4


Episode 4 was straight as an arrow going through a dragon's neck by based Euron.

Fuck Dany. Sansa will reign!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I feel so bad for Vince McMahon I don't think the guy even knows what he is saying


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Triple H must be jealous of Vince's opening promo time. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Club should reform here with Finn and jump Rollins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > This show has become a meme, complete fucking disaster.
> ...


Lol no it was not.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ basically the audience right now.

Wtf is this crap.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AJ, your friends are on RAW


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Episode 4 was straight as an arrow going through a dragon's neck by based Euron.
> 
> Fuck Dany. Sansa will reign!


They have completely ruined every single characters story arc, especially Dany, Jon, and Jamie. Fuck D&D for ruining GRRMs vision.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This honestly seems like it was booked by Russo


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

OH FUCK OFF SETH, YOU'VE BEEN SUCKER PUNCHING PRICKS LEFT RIGHT AND CENTER


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rollins is so damn awful on the mic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Seth is a much, much better heel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> It was way worst.


People truly don't understand how bad WCW was towards the end.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

longest opening segment in history.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> AJ, your friends are on RAW


Maybe he missed Gallows and Anderson were added to Raw


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RAW's champion coming out in the second segment after the Smackdown champion dominates the first segment of RAW. Roflmao.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

ARE WE GOING TO HAVE AN ALL NIGHT PROMO?! THIS COULD BE THE GREATEST NIGHT IN THE HISTORY OF OUR SPORT!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Seth with the truth. The fuck is AJ on about with that 'house' shit. Rock's bicep could crush AJ.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Tomorrow night they better have just as much hype on Smackdown! They better have at least 2 or 3 Raw stars there tomorrow.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

GAWD dammit I feel like writing a be the booker based off of Raw so far tonight.

Whatculture.... I can book it better!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope. Not good enough. Not watching.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this is pretty awful


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This show tonight is


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> AJ basically the audience right now.


He's always been the audience. 5'9" hillbilly with Barbie hair.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Tag team match playa!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince is just booking on the fly as raw is live lol


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Rollins is the architect and AJ is building houses. They should get along.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This dumb "how are they gonna co-exist?!" tag match.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

vince really sucks and has no idea what to do anymore.. It's so sad..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I feel like nothing was written and Vince has lost his fucking mind. This is what we are getting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Please be AOP.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Goddamnit he went full Teddy Long on us!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm a man who can kick your ass :banderas


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I can't tell if Vince is playing up the idea that he's out of touch and has no idea what he's doing. Or is he's not. Vince this is sad !!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Did Drew kill the audience? :bryanlol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Vince..... sick?

And I'm not talking about his morale...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince is lost.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Tomorrow night they better have just as much hype on Smackdown! They better have at least 2 or 3 Raw stars there tomorrow.


I think RAW wrestler leaves for europe tomorrow.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Of course the same BS tag match.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

this must be fun for the crowd. It's like a discount Royal Rumble.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ok so what drugs was vince on in that segment, dude was almost giggling like a schoolgirl

did the hulkster send him a keg of juvee juice?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Could see them going against The Club, then AJ and The club beating up Rollins.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Really good segment between AJ and Rollins actually, felt like it had some realism to it


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Please be the Viking Bros!

Or whatever the fuck they are called now.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

People say they want surprises....well Vince has given you surprises this RAW. So thats something...right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is it even with Vince tonight? :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> They have completely ruined every single characters story arc, especially Dany, Jon, and Jamie. Fuck D&D for ruining GRRMs vision.


I'm pretty sure the turns is all GRRM. I've been hoping Dany's fall would happen, and it is. I'm quite happy about it, never liked the character.

I'm for Sansa, Cersei, or the Littlefinger theory to win in the end. I never wanted a happy Jon or Dany bullcrap ending.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

A few more segments like these and Vince McMahon is going to get go-away heat.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I really should change the channel to NBA but this RAW is like an amazing car wreck that I just can't turn my head from.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is pathetic Vince.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

2 ppv opponents teaming up in a tag match once again?

What an original concept :bosque

Vince is TERRIBLE at booking shows.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is Vince..... sick?
> 
> And I'm not talking about his morale...


he is just old. he is 73. People start losing their falcitiles around that age.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> ok so what drugs was vince on in that segment, dude was almost giggling like a schoolgirl
> 
> did the hulkster send him a keg of juvee juice?


Lol juvee is so underrated


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Give me the book. I'll turn this shit around.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> What is it even with Vince tonight? :lol


 He's old as fuck and you can tell he's trying to remember his lines.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

You know what's sad is this is Vince hitting the panic button. In his mind and only his mind he believes that was a compelling 25 minutes of TV that will keep the audience hooked all night. Those who didn't fall asleep when Drew came out are flipping the channel the moment they heard tag team match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> ok so what drugs was vince on in that segment, dude was almost giggling like a schoolgirl
> 
> did the hulkster send him a keg of juvee juice?


I thought Vince's drug of choice has always been coke.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125556908209786880


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was the most convoluted first half hour of Raw I've ever seen :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Revival vs Rollins/AJ with Revival going over.

Or substitute The Club or The Vikings, with either going over.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay, I just popped in from twitter because I saw a bunch of random people are on Raw and wanted to know why. Looking at the comments here, it sounds like it's just as confusing if you're watching. Why are the Smackdown guys on there exactly?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

DammitC said:


> 2 ppv opponents teaming up in a tag match once again?
> 
> What an original concept :bosque
> 
> Vince is TERRIBLE at booking shows.


Poor man thinks he's a genius lmao!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is worse than wcw 2000


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll give the company credit as crazy as this night is at the very least it's getting some attention let's hope they focus on character development and promos because in ring only focus is not cutting it for them


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> GAWD dammit I feel like writing a be the booker based off of Raw so far tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatculture.... I can book it better!!!


Those used to be fun, Adam Blampie (spellcheck) is missed


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Well back to the CBJ/Bruins game I go. Fuck this trash match.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Almighty!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It should have been Gallows and Anderson, so AJ and them can gang up on Seth at the end of the match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bobbo and Corbin :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cmon get Corbin away from Lashley


God I love his intro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin getting that PROPER introduction.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd like to see Bryan win the title, but KO probably interferes and makes it a Triple threat at MITB.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Here comes your weekly Corbin fit.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh my god! These 2 teaming up again???


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vince seemed half drunk n coked!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lashley & Corbin again? I'm so sick of Seth facing them...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Corbin getting jobbed out in a throwaway opening tag match to 2 charisma vacuums. What a joke.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh look, it's the guy who should be universal champion and star of the show getting nuclear heat as a heel with his brash shit talking manager

but he isnt for some reason


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Shove your wildcard rule up your arse Vince.

This company is a mess.

Just glad that May 25th isn't that far away.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

People questioning why they do this. It's not old age, not tone deaf. It's simply they WILL NOT and CAN NOT change! They are fighting it. They are trying everything they can to NOT change.

That is why it feels so desperate right now. They think the fix to raise ratings is to randomly put guys from the other shit ratings show on. It's hilarious how much they are fighting change.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lashley suffers minus Lio Rush


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A former everything, but a current channel changer


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Doesn't my boy Drew owe my boy Corbin some "get back"?

Mmmmhmmm.... not sure how this match ends...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lashley & Corbin lmao!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Has one of those opponents team up matches ever ended with the opponents fighting each other until a count out, then the opposite team lays them out?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> oh look, it's the guy who should be universal champion and star of the show getting nuclear heat as a heel with his brash shit talking manager
> 
> but he isnt for some reason




Corbin doesn’t have a manager? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

At this point any combination of Lashley/Corbin/McIntyre could easily claim a shot at the tag team championships.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Shove your wildcard rule up your arse Vince.
> 
> This company is a mess.
> 
> Just glad that May 25th isn't that far away.


This. The Wildcard random rule is lame is fuck. Just end this lame split :heston


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

mmmm love these terrible throw away tag matches. I smell ratings.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley should be running through Seth and taking the Universal Title but he's constantly stuck in tag matches.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Corbin doesn’t have a manager?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


neither does the guy i was talking about, not anymore :mj2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> oh look, it's the guy who should be universal champion and star of the show getting nuclear heat as a heel with his brash shit talking manager
> 
> but he isnt for some reason


Corbin doesn't have a manager


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Corbin doesn’t have a manager?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he does but his manager is working at applebees tonight


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can not believe the Smackdown title is up for grabs on Raw! They should save that for tomorrow, you know on SMACKDOWN!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Feel like this "wild card" rule will be the start of the end of the brand split.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Does WWE have big competition for tonight ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> he does but his manager is working at applebees tonight


Dead :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Corbin doesn't have a manager


the guy i was talking about used to


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins/AJ at MITB has soo much potential.

Cena/AJ at Summerslam '16 will likely be better though.

We'll see.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Vince McMoleman is deteriorating more every week. Just piss off you silly old bastard.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Does WWE have big competition for tonight ?


NBA and NHL playoffs


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just a reminder of what wrestling used to be like on Mondays


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Isn't this the go home episode of the PPV? haha, all this stuff screams desperation. I love it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I can not believe the Smackdown title is up for grabs on Raw! They should save that for tomorrow, you know on SMACKDOWN!


I actually did not realize this until you said it the smackdown title being put on the line on Raw LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> Does WWE have big competition for tonight ?


Bucks/Celtics
Rockets/Warriors

I'm watching that right now and flicking over to see when this lame ass match will end.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

kingnoth1n said:


> Isn't this the go home episode of the PPV? haha, all this stuff screams desperation. I love it.


Next week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is something fun actually gonna happen or was that the best they had?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Just a reminder of what wrestling used to be like on Mondays


Whoooooo!!! That's more entertaining than most of today's show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Just a reminder of what wrestling used to be like on Mondays


Of all the wrestling clips to show how great, edgy, and badass wrestling used to be lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MITB will tank regardless, it's up against the GOT series finale..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> Isn't this the go home episode of the PPV? haha, all this stuff screams desperation. I love it.


There's still 2 more weeks til MITB.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Just a reminder of what wrestling used to be like on Mondays


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Of all the wrestling clips to show how great, edgy, and badass wrestling used to be lol




I’d take a Ric Flair promo over 95% of the product the past few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Next week.


Next Week is taped right ?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

The highlight so far was Cole calling the show "Monday Night Yard"


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Poor Vince he's an old man how they letting him out there

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> Next Week is taped right ?


I have no idea.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Get a new catchphrase, AJ. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />


 The Rock came up with a new catch phrase every 8 weeks or so in his prime

It should be obvious to keep trying something new


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I will hand it to Kofi. He got the best face reaction of anyone so far. :kofi


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

This wild card is terrible. WWE has no idea right now.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Just a reminder of what wrestling used to be like on Mondays


except Vince has shoot lost his mind.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WCW was always better. Even in comedy.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the wild card would be fine if anyone had any charisma or there was any excitement to any of the stories being told


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Graves sounds very toned down tonight


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Well, Roman got me to watch the start. I didn’t mind what I saw. Kofi vs Bryan is a good draw to keep me to hour 3.

But I already know absolutely nothing will happen for 2 more hours so I’m turning off


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> They can't with the FOX deal


Fox are some idiots.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley is a beast!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> I have no idea.


It is, it's in London.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mikey Damage said:


> This wild card is terrible. WWE has no idea right now.


it should be so easy what to do but Vince is dumb and wont give the fans what they want or what is obvious


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena and Bork are the only people who should have this wild card shit. If there’s a second tier I guess Roman and AJ because of their booking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

corbin starts getting up BEFORE rollins starts to kickout 

lack of attention to details big and small is the way WWE produces its product these days. from the wrestlers all the way up to vince


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I’d take a Ric Flair promo over 95% of the product the past few years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get it Ric is one of the goats. But "yeah I loved when Ric got used to strip to his underwear" is weird.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too many commercials during matches. Another thing they have to change.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, would you look at that. Another commerial.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Cena and Bork are the only people who should have this wild card shit. If there’s a second tier I guess Roman and AJ because of their booking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And RR.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I’m out.

Way too boring for me. I tried


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Lashley is a beast!


He is, but the lack of Lio Rush takes away 50% of his appeal, if Lio doesn't change his backstage attitude Lashley is doom to this thoraw away tag matches.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They need to make it seem like the Wildcard idea isn't going to be just house show matches on TV.

They need to have a RAW guy win a Smackdown title randomly for example. Otherwise, it's just going to yet again be a bunch of meaningless stuff on their shows.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Lashley is a beast!


Yes he is, but



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> He is, but the lack of Lio Rush takes away 50% of his appeal, if Lio doesn't change his backstage attitude Lashley is doom to this thoraw away tag matches.


this. If they can keep the 2 together, he's my champion.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

A SD title match main eventing Raw, they're so desperate :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They need to make it seem like the Wildcard idea isn't going to be just house show matches on TV.
> 
> They need to have a RAW guy win a Smackdown title randomly for example. Otherwise, it's just going to yet again be a bunch of meaningless stuff on their shows.


Viking Raiders for SmackDown tag team champs


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This looks like a classic moment compared to the shit we get now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yes he is, but
> 
> 
> 
> this. If they can keep the 2 together, he's my champion.


Lashley did fine in TNA without a mouthpiece.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn impressive hot tag.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I remember when people were arguing with me that RAW destroyed SD in that shakeup. 3 weeks later and they have to have Kofi vs Bryan as the main event.

Rollins and Styles carrying RAW through football season would have been hilarious. Now I know Vince will change it up before that happens.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince tells MAGGLE to scream "LISTEN TO THIS PLACE" as the crowd is actually kinda loud for a WWE crowd... which means it's about half as loud as crowds 10 years ago and 15% as loud as crowds during the AE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ walking away. He has to be turning at MITB...right?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Lashley did fine in TNA without a mouthpiece.


Exactly


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

lol :laugh:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I remember when people were arguing with me that RAW destroyed SD in that shakeup. 3 weeks later and they have to have Kofi vs Bryan as the main event.
> 
> Rollins and Styles carrying RAW through football season would have been hilarious. Now I know Vince will change it up before that happens.


Raw still destroyed SD in the shake up. The WWE is just shit at booking.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Lashley did fine in TNA without a mouthpiece.


That's when they pushed him like a boss. TNA books better.

WWE won't.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Renee turned heel!?

LOL at her commentary!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rollins should be hunting for AJ backstage


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corbin pinning Rollins :heston


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

corbin and lash-lee REAL FWIENDS such happy smiles


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Shane/Miz stuff is just terrible. End this storyline at MITB please!


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Hopefully it wasn't an accident


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> AJ walking away. He has to be turning at MITB...right?


 Good brothers uniting at MITB.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This looks like a classic moment compared to the shit we get now.


Hahaha yesss


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good match and angle.

That's enough for me.

Back to the Celtics vs Bucks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Raw still destroyed SD in the shake up. The WWE is just shit at booking.


Let's be honest though, Stone Cold and Rock today would still draw. RAW in 1999 was fucking horrible too if you removed them 2.

AJ, Roman, Seth, Kofi, Bryan. They are not channel turning stars.

Austin carried Val Venis and D'lo to beat WCW. Nobody today can draw.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

great time to be a Corbin fan. We take no losses.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Shane/Miz stuff is just terrible. End this storyline at MITB please!


It should of ended when Miz was drafted to Raw! Or at least at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

They have to change this up some at some point. Sami doing the same thing every week is kind of getting old already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol at Renae turning heel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Future opponents forced to team together and have a "misunderstanding" leading to one deserting the other. Never seen _that_ before. :heston


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Why is Renee acting like he's a babyface lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Renee Moxley

Y'all ain't ready!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So how many times is he gonna cut this fucking repetitive ass promo shitting on the fans before it actually leads to a feud or anything?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Corbin pinning the Universal Champion :yay

And Sami about to cut another memorable promo :mark


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I think most people would change the channel if they are being talked down to for 10 or so mins by Sami


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> Future opponents forced to team together and have a "misunderstanding" leading to one deserting the other. Never seen _that_ before. :heston


That misunderstanding being a guy on the opposing team ducking so one of the future opponents accidentally smacks the other future opponent

That's so brilliant I dunno why no one ever did it before


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Better name Sami's opponent this week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh great, we go from Corbin winning to Sami shitting on the crowd :eyeroll


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> Future opponents forced to team together and have a "misunderstanding" leading to one deserting the other. *Never seen that before.* :heston


Are you sure?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I will be very pissed off tomorrow if the Hardy Boys and the titles are the main event.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Let's be honest though, Stone Cold and Rock today would still draw. RAW in 1999 was fucking horrible too if you removed them 2.
> 
> AJ, Roman, Seth, Kofi, Bryan. They are not channel turning stars.
> 
> Austin carried Val Venis and D'lo to beat WCW. Nobody today can draw.


No they wouldn't not in 2019 especially if the WWE booked them with their shitty 2018 booking.

Austin would still be the ring master and Rock would still be Rocky Maivia. Stop fooling yourself.

AJ, Roman, Seth , Bryan would be mega stars if they were in the AE and booked like people were booked in the AE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> AJ walking away. He has to be turning at MITB...right?





Ace said:


> Good brothers uniting at MITB.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who’s gonna job to Sami tonight before a big enough star finally beats him? My guess is Apollo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Renee sucks whether commentating as a face or a heel. Just fire her so she can fade away with her husband.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We almost an hour in and only one match has happened :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How many years have people said that WWE writing and booking sucks?

Besides ECW, every TV wrestling of the past 30 years has had shit booking and writing.

WCW had Shockmaster, Glacier, Starrcade 97.

95% of WWF's roster through the years has been shit.

ECW's strength was great booking and storytelling.

WCW relied on Hogan, Sting, Goldberg, and the OG people's champ DDP. WWF was Austin, then a little bit Rock.

Stop complaining about the booking. Complain about no larger than life stars!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Breaking news thats way more interesting than this long arc of commercials. DC vs Jon Jones III sounds like its on.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So your ratings are in the shitter and you think its a good idea to have someone on your show come out and shit on the viewers and fans for 10 minutes? That'll really entice people to stick around.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go again. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami's gimmick is bascially Vince talking to the crowd.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> We almost an hour in and only one match has happened :lol




And it’s at least been entertaining despite being...car wreck entertaining 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> No they wouldn't not in 2019 especially if the WWE booked them with their shitty 2018 booking.
> 
> Austin would still be the ring master and Rock would still be Rocky Maivia. Stop fooling yourself.
> 
> AJ, Roman, Seth , Bryan would be mega stars if they were in the AE and booked like people were booked in the AE


AJ, Roman and Seth never would have made it past dark matches. Bryan would have been a light heavyweight champion.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

1. Sami Zayn is boring.
2. Renee sounds like a fucking retard.
3. Why is she speaking during a promo?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

zayns gettin these hands


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Nearly an hour of promos


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahahaha kill this geek Braun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> How many years have people said that WWE writing and booking sucks?
> 
> Besides ECW, every TV wrestling of the past 30 years has had shit booking and writing.
> 
> ...



There are no larger than life stars because of the shitty booking. Its hilarious you would even deny that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait what? Did Renee just say "Someones gotta shut this guy up?" wasn't she just on his side saying "Sometimes you gotta give people a dose of the truth"? is her new gimmick to be bi polar?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Somebody finally interrupts.

:braun


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Revisiting that history feud, eh....


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Lord, the announcers don't even know how to shut up during promos.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> AJ, Roman, Seth , Bryan would be mega stars if they were in the AE and booked like people were booked in the AE


Against Hogan, Savage and Sting? Those guys? Are you sure about that?

Pretty sure WCW would wipe the floor with WWF if Seth was a mega star for WWF in the AE.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Car chase! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta love when people say Austin and Rock would draw today when Austin himself has said numerous times on his podcast in recent years that he'd have a very hard time getting over today, nevermind drawing.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lucha house party to save RAW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I mean that's def more than 3 people but whatever :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lucha house aprty and another tag match?.. Time to go back to the NBA playoffs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So this shit with Sami has just been leading to a squash match with Braun? great.....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Good put him where he belongs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The dumpster again :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> There are no larger than life stars because of the shitty booking. Its hilarious you would even deny that.


There has always been shitty booking. Look at those huge rating shows for WCW and WWF. Half of those shows are unwatchable messes.

The difference is Hogan, Sting and Austin.

Mark Henry fucking Mae Young was great booking? Alex Wright vs Disco Inferno was wonderful TV? I mean it's better than Finn Balor.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

LMAOOOO this fool throws a bundle of Bounty toilet paper at Braun


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Against Hogan, Savage and Sting? Those guys? Are you sure about that?
> 
> Pretty sure WCW would wipe the floor with WWF if Seth was a mega star for WWF in the AE.


Yes why dont you think so?

You would be making the same claim about Jean-Paul Lévesque, Stunnng Steve Austin, Mean Mark Callous and Rocky Maivia before they were stars.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BRAUN should be charged with 1st degree murder!!!

That animal!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Total 180 for Braun and dumpsters


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That’s what happens when you come back from
injury looking like shit Sami 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why are WWE jobbers facing local jobbers? dafuq is this match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are Lucha House Party getting a match against local jobbers? why? just why?


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Even the camera cuts are awful.

Everything about that Braun/Sami segment was ridiculous.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lucha House party against 3 job guys? Ummm...ok....


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The crowd has been dead as fuck for everyone except Kofi tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125566928972443648


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My network freezes USA at the same point for the same amount of time every week.

I need to call my subscriber about that...

Anyways, I missed what Sami said to get BRAUN on his ass like that...

What'd he say/do?


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Welp, Vince's avatar will be dead in a landfill somewhere


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're trying to do the crash TV shit with going back and forth between two things at the same time. :lol Russo is booking.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

So that's what these promos from Sami were leading to?!

:fuckthis


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Jesus, that local jobbers acting there. 

Truly abysmal.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Editing Botch lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

But what's up with Raw and dumpsters. Had the Outlaws vs Foley and Funk thing, Kane burning Shane, the Braun and Kalisto stuff


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Eric Young can't buy a spot on the show but we really needed that Lucha House Party 30 second tag against local jobbers didn't we? fuck this show.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I totally forgot Drew wrestled Roman at Mania. Probably because I dont care about either


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Tbh, Kofi had his moment... Bryan needs to get his belt back tonight.

Then we get KO vs Kofi vs Bryan at the next SD ppv.

Drew also needs to beat Roman, CLEAN, tonight!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun isn't that over anymore and the Sami segment was stupid. But who am I to question "genius"? :bryanlol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ricochet has one of the worst NXT themes, it's main roster shitty


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That ricochet sound effect will never not be retarded they added to Ricochet's entrance.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yes why dont you think so?
> 
> You would be making the same claim about Jean-Paul Lévesque, Stunnng Steve Austin, Mean Mark Callous and Rocky Maivia before they were stars.


No I wouldn't because Austin was Austin at that time. Rocky never beat WCW so he doesn't count anyways.

Roman and Seth has been pushed like crazy. Seth just doesn't have it. 

Look, this is a moot point, but I'm just going to say, with creative freedom for everybody, if you actually think Seth Rollins would be a mega star at the time of Hogan, Sting, Goldberg, and even take a WM spot from a Stone Cold (since you said he could have been a mega star in the AE means Seth would take over Austin or Rock's spot), then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why would he put the spot on the line, makes no sense


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Give Roode this spot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why would you put your MITB spot on the line? :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Ricochet really about to lose his MITB spot? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Eric Young can't buy a spot on the show but we really needed that Lucha House Party 30 second tag against local jobbers didn't we? fuck this show.


I am still hoping Young ends up being the buzzard and nikki cross is the doll in those Bryan buzzard house things.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hope Roode wins


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> They're trying to do the crash TV shit with going back and forth between two things at the same time. :lol Russo is booking.


Nah if Russo was booking it would be entertaining. This is just sad desperation.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So this shit with Sami has just been leading to a squash match with Braun? great.....


Basically... :heston


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd like to see what Ricochet can do in a MITB match.

But if he's giving it up... I want to see it go to Robert Roode.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol great now they're replacing Ricochet who could do some amazing shit with a ladder with Roode, why? lol i don't get this fucking company. I got no problem with Roode being in the match but why you gotta put him in and take out one of the most athletic guys in the match?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

If Russo was booking there'd have been at least 2 bra and panties on a jello pole mud wrestling matches by now and ratings would be through the roof


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Nah if Russo was booking it would be entertaining. This is just sad desperation.


Maybe. But he hasn't booked anything entertaining in exactly 20 years.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> They're trying to do the crash TV shit with going back and forth between two things at the same time. :lol Russo is booking.


Russo would be giving us some T&A and fun shit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Maybe. But he hasn't booked anything entertaining in exactly 20 years.


I enjoyed his booking in TNA.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Russo would be giving us some T&A and fun shit.


In this era in WWE, he literally wouldn't be allowed to.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

If you wanna take someone out of the MITB, take out Ali, or Andrade, or Corbin or Braun or McIntyre, or Balor. Not Ricochet!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

HOW MANY COMMERCIALS ARE WE GOING TO GET?! WE DONT EVEN SEE ENTRANCES ANYMORE


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I enjoyed his booking in TNA.


you realize of course that you just got yourself on Jim Cornette's kill list

i wouldn't worry too much though, there's about 3 million people ahead of you on it. by the time you're up it'll be jim cornette's brain in a jar trying to kill your 92 year old self


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd kinda like to see Roode win MITB now, but i don't wanna see Ricochet taken out of the match. Why the fuck don't you take Braun out? no one wants to see him in that match and he wont do a damn thing in the match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> In this era in WWE, he literally wouldn't be allowed to.


which is why Russo isn't booking. :jericho2 point still stands


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Nah if Russo was booking it would be entertaining. This is just sad desperation.


Russo would make it a million times worse.

WWE just needs to hire Dutch Mantel to book.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So im not watching tonight. Whats the deal with the wild card thing? Apparently Roman, Daniel, and Kofi will drift around both shows. Will Raw also have 3 stars that'll drft between both?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha I like this. Shit like this is why Lacey has the best gimmick right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> which is why Russo isn't booking. :jericho2 point still stands


Not really. If he was in today's WWE, he wouldn't be allowed to do any of his stuff. Maybe in his own company where they have next to no sponsors and aren't on Wall Street, but not in current WWE with the way they're ran with all of their corporate BS.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is the kind of comedy we used to get


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another week, another different looking face for Dana.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Taking Ricochet out of MITB and leaving Braun in it, this fucking company man.....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Lacey Evans is so extra :lol


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

That Lacey letter was amazing


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> If you wanna take someone out of the MITB, take out Ali, or Andrade, or Corbin or Braun or McIntyre, or Balor. Not Ricochet!


Ali and Andrade shouldn't be taken out of MITB. Their wrestling style is perfect for MITB.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dana looked good this week. Her changes keep happening it’s wild 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Dana Brooke back to looking like Dana Brooke !!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

mattheel said:


> So im not watching tonight. Whats the deal with the wild card thing? Apparently Roman, Daniel, and Kofi will drift around both shows. Will Raw also have 3 stars that'll drft between both?


Yes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Today's WWE. You wouldn't even know the faces were changed. A bunch of create a wrestlers.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

naomi's eyelid makeup

:bearer


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Roode really needs a new theme, i'd like to see him slowly drop the Glorious gimmick and go back to his TNA IT Factor gimmick, thats way more main event than the Glorious thing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Roode wins tonight, he's winning the MITB briefcase.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> If you wanna take someone out of the MITB, take out Ali, or Andrade, or Corbin or Braun or McIntyre, or Balor. Not Ricochet!


Honestly, I'd remove Baron Corbin if someone had to be removed from the MITB match :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

mattheel said:


> So im not watching tonight. Whats the deal with the wild card thing? Apparently Roman, Daniel, and Kofi will drift around both shows. Will Raw also have 3 stars that'll drft between both?


Any random 3 stars can appear on the other show at certain random times. It was explained shitty


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ricochet makes his entrance and 5 minutes later after commercial break and pointless backstage vignette his opponent finally shows up fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Today's WWE. You wouldn't even know the faces were changed. A bunch of create a wrestlers.


HOLLERING!

Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is the kind of comedy we used to get


Your posts are making the 90s look really gay


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The commentators need to stop saying Robert Roode constantly. We know who he is...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully Roode wins and gets into the MITB match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

nice pornstache on ravishing rick roode there gotta say :cena5


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Honestly, I'd remove Baron Corbin if someone had to be removed from the MITB match :lol




He’s not winning it anyways. I wish Corbin had something better right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I am still hoping Young ends up being the buzzard and nikki cross is the doll in those Bryan buzzard house things.


Nah, Nikki is too busy losing to Peyton on Main Event


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Your posts are making the 90s look really gay


Finn Balor makes modern WWE look really gay.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

INDIRECT REFERENCE TO DEAN FROM RENEE :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Russo would make it a million times worse.
> 
> WWE just needs to hire Dutch Mantel to book.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What happened to all the bleach blonde stars of wrestling? Hogan, Flair, Sid, Pillman, etc.

Today is all wet dark hair and a week growth of beard. Cool bro, you all look the same.

Ziggler failed me. He didn't deserve the GOAT blonde look.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

c'mon USA network, GROW A FUCKING SET AND CANCEL THIS SHIT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> The commentators need to stop saying Robert Roode constantly. We know who he is...


Do you think Robert Roode will win or that Robert Roode will lose?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


another great entrance theme wasted by WWE not doing anything with the guys the music was made for


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that was ultimately pointless :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good Ricochet stays in


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What?!

Good win for Richochet I guess.

So what now for Roode?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roode taking an L just because, I guess.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol well that was fucking pointless why even do this? you kill Roode's momentum and for nothing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Finn Balor makes modern WWE look really gay.


You can't make that joke when you're posting Flair dancing in his underwear in WCW and the choppy choppy peepee thing.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

50/50 booking for the loss.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

What was the point of that match if Roode was going to lose? fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> You can't make that joke when you're posting Flair dancing in his underwear in WCW and the choppy choppy peepee thing.


Flair's pee pee was only for women to appreciate... unless Tony Schiavone was around of course


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That cover on Joe by Mysterio was so unconvincing :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Rey's kid again? I really hope Joe chokes him out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe gonna destroy Dominick?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe stalking Dominic...bruh :sodone


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> You can't make that joke when you're posting Flair dancing in his underwear in WCW and the choppy choppy peepee thing.


Its entertainment. Don't be so insecure man.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lol at Joe stalking young Dominic!

Joe bout to catch a fuggin case!

Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The segment right now that just happened with Joe and Rey's son is the first time I recall there being a segment segment like this in a while they don't normally do this it's about time


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> That cover on Joe by Mysterio was so unconvincing :lol


It looked like Joe was close enough to the ropes where he could of just grabbed them to break the count.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Heath Slater on TV, that'll put some butts in the seats. and how did Joe walk literally right past RM JR. to Dom?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Dominic turns heel !!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

emerald-fire said:


> What was the point of that match if Roode was going to lose? fpalm


Only reason i can think of was it was them trying to redeem Ricochet from his loss to him and give him more momentum going into MITB. Granted it was dumb and kinda killed Roode's momentum, i doubt anyone even remembered Roode beat him 2 weeks ago.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Man, if Dominic beats Rey Mysterio down one day because of Samoa Joe........ :lol


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Damn Joe got some fuckin stealth for a big man


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Its entertainment. Don't be so insecure man.


Nothing's wrong with it. But for you to be so "wrestling used to be badass" your examples are just interesting


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is with Joe's obsession with people's families? First OHHHH WENDYYYYY, now Joe stalking Dominic :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so how did rey not notice samoa joe walking after his son? not enough time for rey to get inside his dressing room and close the door before joe walked past... more WWE sloppiness


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Joe gonna destroy Dominick?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :mark:


I guess that's gonna happen instead. lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Halfway through the show and nothing has happened aside from the death of Sami Zayn. Can't wait to see the rating tomorrow.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Please can Joe finally destroy Dom I’ve been waiting weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is the kind of comedy we used to get


Or Katie Vick or Val Venis fucking an underage girl.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> so how did rey not notice samoa joe walking after his son? not enough time for rey to get inside his dressing room and close the door before joe walked past... more WWE sloppiness


It looked like one of those c-level movies where they don't even try.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> so how did rey not notice samoa joe walking after his son? not enough time for rey to get inside his dressing room and close the door before joe walked past... more WWE sloppiness


Something mask vision and old age :draper2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what's up with joe's obsession with the kids of whoever he's feuding with... yeah dominic is 21 but still... why don't you just take a seat Mr. Joe. right over there just take a seat. why are you here Mr. Joe? just take a seat


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is weak I wanted joe torturing him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

_*"I'M NOT DONE TALKIN'!!!!"*_


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boo he didn't even hit the child


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe does nothing to him?! Thats disappointing


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> This is weak I wanted joe torturing him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


instead Vince is torturing us by making us watch this crap


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Where's Ruby Riott at ?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I've been waiting all day for Lacey Evans !!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If this was another time and place, Joe would've destroyed him.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I was hoping he would kidnap him or something.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GOAT LACEY LETS GOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dominic can walk around Joe's streets and not get touched?!

Dominic a real n i c c a.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

_"I'm done talkin'."_


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hate Lacey's voice so much


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

MetalKiwi said:


> Where's Ruby Riott at ?


Who ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:homer


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-XERO- said:


> _*"I'M NOT DONE TALKIN'!!!!"*_


Best line of the night! :laugh:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is this another jobber match?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lacy Evans looks like a generic blonde jobber


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I really wanted Ruby Riott to be my new fav woman, but Lacey dun came in and took ova.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dominic looking at Joe with that "why is this creepy old weirdo talking to me" face is a perfect visual metaphor for WWE (vince) and wrestling fans


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahaha Graves comment about Dana 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana Brooke's theme.

:mj4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy shit! It's it's it's..................it's Dana, what's her last name again?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nah fuck it, i'm absolutely done with this company


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana does look good. Damn. :book


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Natalya looking good


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does the beginning of Bliss's theme sound like Apollow Crew's theme


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That jobber is basically wearing the same gear as Lacey, but in different colours :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dana's boobs look gigantic there


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dana looks gorgeous!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kind of looks likr AJ Lee in the face


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who the fuck is the other chick? Another 5 star match competitor in a bingo hall somewhere?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That jobber is pretty hot.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Something weird's happening...I actually wanna see either Lacey or Dana win and no one else lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Who ?


You know who :laugh:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dana trying to get that push 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Alexa didn't dress slutty enough. 

Disappointed.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lacey got all these women getting fancy and standing in line to watch her match!

Time for y'all to admit Lacey's already a star and she ain't even got the belt yet.

Make her the co-face of Raw with my boy Rollins!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

At least lady jobber got a name.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL i gotta say thats funny shit right there, Lacey inviting those women out to watch her squash a jobber.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Thought the jobber in the ring was Rosa Mendez for a sec lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ya'll r nuts if u don't want Lacey Evans Raw Women's Champion.

Just look at her. Ooh god those legs should be painted and on display in the vatican.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love Lacey but Alexa would fucking bury her on a mic battle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I can feel it. Ratings are going through the roof this week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's the RAW womens division if Becky leaves :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So why wouldn't they all just jump in there now and beat down Lacey?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> What is with Joe's obsession with people's families? First OHHHH WENDYYYYY, now Joe stalking Dominic <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Hes a creeper lol :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Lacey Evans is so dull.....


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

MetalKiwi said:


> You know who :laugh:


All I see is Lacey Evans !!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So why wouldn't they all just jump in there now and beat down Lacey?


Cuz WWE isnt about making sense :heston


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

The number of white blondes in this segment tho


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Was just about to say Graces should be stressing Lacey just had a match


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Dana trying to get that push
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shes not gonna get it with those duck lips, standing next to the hottest girl in the company (Alexa)

She looks ridiculous enough as it is with her botched plastic surgery.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey’s a star. I don’t think she’s gonna win yet, but she’ll be a champ soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Becky looks so fucking retarded when shes trying to lock on the dis-armer, its like "Hey come here let me make your arm look like my dick settle down and just let it happen!".


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So why wouldn't they all just jump in there now and beat down Lacey?


Lacey's influence is strong.

She's teachin nem how to be lady like. 

:laugh:

Epic Bryan promo!!!!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Lacey got all these women getting fancy and standing in line to watch her match!
> 
> Time for y'all to admit Lacey's already a star and she ain't even got the belt yet.
> 
> Make her the co-face of Raw with my boy Rollins!


Your words to Vince's ears !!!

I think U and me r gonna be very happy come MITB !!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Love how they found some exo friendly shit for background. More stuff like that should happen


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Tell those fickle fans Bryan!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Give DB the Wee title and Kofi and Austin Creed can be tag champs


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Promo commercial promo commercial


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Can someone do humanity a favor and gif Lacey licking her finger and fixing her chest?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Hes a creeper lol :lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125571809020006401


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I like how Bliss was still standing there. "I'm not a fucking jobber", I like how she stands her ground with her push. Respect. 

Too bad she's part of why the show sucks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Daniel Bryan cutting another pretty good promo :drose


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Viking War Raider Experience Wildcard Tag Team Jobbers


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh hai daniel bryan the only guy left in WWE who actually has a character


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

isn't Erick Aybar a baseball player?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So if DB wins is Owens just fucked? 

Also sorry but I cNt take the Viking experienced raiders seriously knowing these dudes really live like Vikings in real life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Has the big Viking Raiders dude had a match with Killian Dain? I need to see that happen


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why didn't Bryan bring Rowan with him?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Total Package said:


> Can someone do humanity a favor and gif Lacey licking her finger and fixing her chest?


damn it somebody get on this !!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan making RAW great again. :bryan


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

I imagine instead of chanting "war" they're just chanting "horns" now


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hope Bryan wins. The title needs to go back to being held by a main-eventer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I imagine that will be the only womens segment on the show


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

_The planet's champion
He's a hero
Gonna cut FICKLE SHILLING
*Down to zero!*_


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whats more appealing

The Broods gothic lifestyle or The Viking Raiders Viking lifestyle?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> isn't Erick Aybar a baseball player?


Yeah he was. R.I.P. !!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I used to fuggin' hate Bryan until he was cleared after retirement.

I was feeling his face run, but really like this heel run.

The Yes Movement made me barf, but I'm a proud bandwagon DBry fan right now.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Why didn't Bryan bring Rowan with him?




Wildcard rulez duh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan vs Roman is the only money feud they have left. 

I'm not being cute right now. That just dawned on me. This company has 1 semi-hot feud left. Fucking sad..........for them. Great news!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

So far the only good thing has been Lacey Evans as usual.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

emerald-fire said:


> Hope Bryan wins. The title needs to go back to being held by a main-eventer.


Which title though? The one Kofi has now? Or the planet friendly one they made for Bryan?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> _The planet's champion
> He's a hero
> Gonna cut FICKLE SHILLING
> *Down to zero!*_


Bruh..... :laugh:


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

How does Vince bury the Revival this week ? Any guesses ?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Time to clown Revival some more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL what Us doing?

Fuggin around with Revivals shiet....


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Which title though? The one Kofi has now? Or the planet friendly one they made for Bryan?


They're belts, not titles. There's only one title.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is this WWE's new thing? bring a wrestler out for a match, go to commercial, come back and show a backstage segment then go back to the ring for the match? its getting annoying.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GloriousLunatic said:


> How does Vince bury the Revival this week ? Any guesses ?


Uso's find Revival manscaping eachother.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tag champs with the jobber entrance, I feel identified :sadbecky


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Usos definitely giving them a laxative or cut up their clothes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Whats more appealing
> 
> The Broods gothic lifestyle or The Viking Raiders Viking lifestyle?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would it kill Hawkins and Ryder to get some kind of matching gear? i hate it when tag teams have completely different looking gear.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

When CM Punk said he was just a spoke on the wheel, after he's gone the wheel will still be turning.

Well, the fucking wheel has like 2 spokes left (Bryan, Roman), with a bunch of silly string (Ricochet) and popsicle sticks (Styles) in place.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why not give these clowns the belts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ryder and Hawkins are done.

They should be dropping the belts soon.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Which title though? The one Kofi has now? Or the planet friendly one they made for Bryan?


DB brings back his title when he wins.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

this is actually the best match of the night tonight, and thats kinda sad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Why not give these clowns the belts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's probably coming soon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Would it kill Hawkins and Ryder to get some kind of matching gear? i hate it when tag teams have completely different looking gear.


Especially since they aren't a thrown together tag team


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-XERO- said:


>


Not even close...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Would it kill Hawkins and Ryder to get some kind of matching gear? i hate it when tag teams have completely different looking gear.


Does either Ryder or Hawkins look particularly intelligent to you?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Does either Ryder or Hawkins look particularly intelligent to you?




This made me lol thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Two champions getting pinned tonight and neither is a member of the IIconics wens3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh it's Firefly Funhouse time :lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Haha This is Awesome somebody put the fire fly funhouse on half hour network tv !!!!!!!!


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Mercy is the top babyface in the company confirmed


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray is all about subliminal messages. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We don't deserve Bray Wyatt.

We just don't but I'm glad we have him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG those kids lol

that was the worst firefly fun house so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That little girl in the sombrero looked like she wanted to either kill Bray or herself.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well... those kids look depressed lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just let Bray in, guys.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bray Wyatt giving out rewards for murders :lmao :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess Bray is a kidnapper now too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tattoo boy with the clean cut. Too bad he's still a douche.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So Mercy is like 100% Waylon Mercy I guess? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Real children being used.....

Sponsors will not like this.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Best FFH segment for suuuuuuure, that was awesome


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Those kids are totally watching RAW


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Does Renee look pregnant ? Does she have a little lunatic fringe in the oven.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You killed Ramblin' Rabbit! YOU BASTARD!!! :cuss:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This shit is hilarious :kobelol

Ight back to the W's game


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I was liking Rambling Rabbit...I am devastated


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Its just a kids show guys, nothing sinister happening at all


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waylon Mercy. Man, what a flashback. As a kid in the New Generation era, I had no idea what to make of that motherfucker. And then he just disappeared for good one day.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Real children being used.....
> 
> Sponsors will not like this.


funny thing is the best ratings on raw are those bray segments lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

can't believe we are two hours in and have like 2 matches maybe and a bunch of terrible promos. Love this bulleted promo by Rollins too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The fucking ovation for the big dog. :cole


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

There’s an hour left and all I know of is this and the DB match..that’s a lot of time for serious fuckery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Showstopper said:


> That little girl in the sombrero looked like she wanted to either kill Bray or herself.
> 
> :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sticking Bryan and Kofi in the death hour. :bryanlol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> So Mercy is like 100% Waylon Mercy I guess?





THE MAN said:


> You killed Ramblin' Rabbit! YOU BASTARD!!! :cuss:








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125578767299174400


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

OMG...."The genius of Mr. Mcmahon" can't tell me that line wasn't fed. This show is the definition of insanity.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

So, what exactly was Roman's "unfinished business"?


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


They probably been watching Raw on that TV.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> When CM Punk said he was just a spoke on the wheel, after he's gone the wheel will still be turning.
> 
> Well, the fucking wheel has like 2 spokes left (Bryan, Roman), with a bunch of silly string (Ricochet) and popsicle sticks (Styles) in place.


Stop acting like Roman and Bryan do shit mark.

They're just as irrelevant as everyone else.

Everyone here has realised this reality except a few ignorant trolls like you.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Let's be honest, Kofi vs Bryan for the belt should be on tomorrow.

Unless Bryan wins with fuggery and they face off again tomorrow...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Bray's making them watch Raw judging by the looks on their faces.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> There’s an hour left and all I know of is this and the DB match..that’s a lot of time for serious fuckery
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Uso crazys has a comedy segment planned


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Let's be honest, Kofi vs Bryan for the belt should be on tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Bryan wins with fuggery and they face off again tomorrow...




What about Owens and his title shot in two weeks lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Is the DB Kofi match for the chip tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The Uso crazys has a comedy segment planned


Raw has already ruined the Uso's


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

kingnoth1n said:


> Is the DB Kofi match for the chip tonight?


Yes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Vince loves all this beef in the ring right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bray is the only thing worth tuning into the WWE these days, this is coming from a long time detractor.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

emerald-fire said:


> So, what exactly was Roman's "unfinished business"?


Getting his push back in business..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> What about Owens and his title shot in two weeks lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


KO could get involved tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> Stop acting like Roman and Bryan do shit mark.
> 
> They're just as irrelevant as everyone else.
> 
> Everyone here has realised this reality except a few ignorant trolls like you.


Pretty sure Roman is relevant.

My name isn't Mark. It's Marcus. It's not that either.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Yes.


Fuck...that means I have to sit through this. They could take the strap off of him tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Pretty sure Roman is relevant.
> 
> My name isn't Mark. It's Marcus.


 All of them are nobodies, if you think otherwise you're lying to yourself.

Roman stood out because of his mixed reaction and he's lost that. Just another guy who can't move the needle like everyone else. SD did an all time low number in his second week on the show FGS.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can we get Drew a new feud or people to fight now? He's been fighting the ex Shield members for almost a year now...


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Wild card rule. Gtfo with that shit.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i didnt know there was so many ****** lovers here

ok yes i did but come on lacey evans is a man, baby


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man them putting the belt on the line will keep me awake so they did something right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mox Girl said:


> Can we get Drew a new feud or people to fight now? He's been fighting the ex Shield members for almost a year now...


They have no idea what to do with him on the main roster. Should've just left him in NXT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> All of them are nobodies, if you think otherwise you're lying to yourself.
> 
> Roman stood out because of his mixed reaction and he's lost that. Just another guy who can't move the needle like everyone else. SD did an all time low number in his second week on the show FGS.


OK, so no spokes left on the wheel. 2 less than I thought. I'm not fighting for Bryan or Roman. They can be losers too. What difference does that make again on my original point?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> OK, so no spokes left on the wheel. 2 less than I thought. I'm not fighting for Bryan or Roman. They can be losers too. What difference does that make again on my original point?


Ace just being salty to just be salty


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The "wildcard" rule AKA the umpteenth reason why the brand extension (and the company itself) deserves any and all ridicule.

At least Lacey and Bray made me a happy camper and with that, I bid you auf wiedershen, weekly RAW thread.



-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125578767299174400


Fucking love this zany-ass gimmick. :lmao

That being said, R.I.P. in pieces Ramblin' Rabbit. :'(


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> Is the DB Kofi match for the chip tonight?


Yeah but you know how that goes...give it 30 seconds tops before fuckery ensues and it becomes a random 6 man tag or some such milarkey...


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Wait a sec. Are they STILL trying to milk Roman's cancer?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't get why Vince thinks taking some guys from the other show thats getting shit ratings and putting them on their show thats getting shit ratings is going to increase the ratings.... How about give us better storylines and better booking? i think that would help the ratings more than taking 3 guys from each show and letting them go back and forth....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> Ace just being salty to just be salty


I'm not mad at him. I agree with him all the time. He can call me a troll or think my name is Mark. I'm all positive here.

I love you guys!:x


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Yeah but you know how that goes...give it 30 seconds tops before fuckery ensues and it becomes a random 6 man tag or some such milarkey...


yeah i know...i should just turn it off but the ratings have been so shit they could do a switch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> Ace just being salty to just be salty


He's not wrong in this case.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> i didnt know there was so many ****** lovers here
> 
> ok yes i did but come on lacey evans is a man, baby


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

at this point Raw and SD both could be 5 combined hours of alexa and asuka eating each other's buttholes while roman reigns gets shoot beat up and pissed on by the rest of the roster and it still wouldn't do shit for ratings


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok. I know I've said this before, but if some random dude suggests to me in front of my lady that I should get more testosterone I'm knocking him the fuck out.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I don’t like Drew at all but he should win clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Soul_Body said:


> Wait a sec. Are they STILL trying to milk Roman's cancer?


Don't you mean his break from wwe so he can avoid the saudi show he didn't want to do, and the break he needed to go film Hobbs and Shaw?

Then yes they are still milking it =)


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


those shoulders and that jawline don't lie :draper2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Soul_Body said:


> Ok. I know I've said this before, but if some random dude suggests to me in front of my lady that I should get more testosterone I'm knocking him the fuck out.


who said that? Was watching basketball.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

C'mon Drew!

Get you win back!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Drew loses this, then there's actually a good chance he wins MITB. WWE always books people to look crap before MITB, then they win the briefcase :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"that's gotta be... IN STINK CHOO ULL"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

FUGG OFF already Roman!!

FFS!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also, this is a MUCH better match than their Mania one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, this match is loads better than their WM match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I think they think it's as exciting as wrestlers actually jumping ship to a new promotion. Remember they used to push that "some people only watch Raw, some only watch SmackDown" narrative. If you're this hypothetical person they probably expect an "omg what are Reigns, Bryan, and Kofi doing here".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shane. :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAO @ Shane and Elias!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> who said that? Was watching basketball.


It's that Frank Thomas testosterone commercial.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shane vs Roman Superman punch vs Superman punch


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Drew with the laziest looking "kickout" ive ever seen after the superman punch. lift your arm up a little bit okay that's good

Nobody fucking cares no wonder it all sucks

Compare this shit to the way guys made sure every little thing looked as good as they could make it look 20 years or even 10 years ago


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fuckery finish. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It hasn't even been ONE DAY yet, and they've ALREADY broke their stupid Wildcard Rule :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shane should reprimand Elias for not stopping Miz [emoji23]


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Soul_Body said:


> It's that Frank Thomas testosterone commercial.


oh lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I thought it was three superstars at a time how come Elias is there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charly :banderas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yoo she came out the cut like Chris Hansen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's a good way to start off this new 'wildcard rule.' Have one of the matches of the guy from the other show end in fuckery.

Brilliant way to kickoff this new and 'exciting' rule!

:mj4

It's sad how far Vince has fallen from what he once was.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

CHARLY INTERVIEW OUTTA NOWHERE :heston :lmao

How did Charly know Shane was gonna run down that particular hallway

How'd she know that?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL do you think Charly shouting SHANE!!!! tipped Miz off? :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shane with those educated fists :bahgawd


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shane is in 2 feuds...let that sink in, this fucker can't stand to be kept off tv or out of a feud can he? gotta constantly be involved in something taking someones spot.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

```

```
Charly...damn :book


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This Raw feels different... at least they're trying to be brand new.

But this Wildcard shiet needs to be killt with fire!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I appreciate more promos and backstage stuff. Just better quality promos


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Charlie wearing sneakers with a dress...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They really gonna make this a half hour match lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz attacks Shane from the back and Shane still gets the upperhand and leaves. I don't want to see a McMahon on TV for a long time. I'm over it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is there going to be anything left for tomorrow? Kofi and Bryan will be wrestling soon, Roman had a match plus Shane and Elias continued the rivalry on Raw.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Not gonna lie, I am diggin this camera angle during the escape and fight. Makes it seem way more legit


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Scott Steiner would've kicked Miz's ass and then took Charly back to his hotel room.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Yoo she came out the cut like Chris Hansen


These fucks are unintentionally hilarious. Shane was hiding. No one should know where he's at. 

Except for the interviewer and camera man hiding in the broom closet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Super Shane no selling everything. :heston


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Miz attacks Shane from the back and Shane still gets the upperhand and leaves. I don't want to see a McMahon on TV for a long time. I'm over it.


their fuckery has really become a cancer.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

That pop for Miz :banderas


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This RAW is about 200,000 times better than the RAW After WM.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Shane is in 2 feuds...let that sink in, this fucker can't stand to be kept off tv or out of a feud can he? gotta constantly be involved in something taking someones spot.


And it's two feuds on two different shows!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope this is the last time WWE recaps Kofi's win from April 07. It's been a damn month for crying out loud.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

There’s gonna be so much fuckery incoming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> These fucks are unintentionally hilarious. Shane was hiding. No one should know where he's at.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the interviewer and camera man hiding in the broom closet.


Right! Would've totally made more sense for her to be chasing Miz like a real reporter. But fuck it have that be Charley's stick for a while she and her camera crew pop out of nowhere


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nothing has really changed. Same stale format. First 30 mins was a long winded promo about nothing except for setting up matches for the night.

Like I'm to believe you all went live on TV with nothing planned out for the night. They do this every week. 'Main event out of nowhere! Saved again!' :vince3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> There’s gonna be so much fuckery incoming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


KO about to interfere in the title match. :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fox has to be watching this shit going “what did we do...... what did we do?!”. 

This is some of the worst wrestling programming I have ever watched.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Should they just give Shane a faction to lead?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Smackdown does not look like it will be good tomorrow based on that ad.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AOP return and win the SD titles

Just keep the belts far away from Rusev and Nak, they deserve a lot better!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Fox has to be watching this shit going “what did we do...... what did we do?!”.
> 
> This is some of the worst wrestling programming I have ever watched.


WWE gonna learn the basic cable channels don't give a fuck. They'll cancel your ass for sneezing and move on to another Seth McFarlane cartoon.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Should they just give Shane a faction to lead?




AOP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Fox has to be watching this shit going “what did we do...... what did we do?!”.
> 
> This is some of the worst wrestling programming I have ever watched.


I wouldn't be surprised if they're looking for a way out of their contract.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time for the Revival's weekly :buried

:bjpenn


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> AOP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drew, Elias, and AOP could work


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Should they just give Shane a faction to lead?


Mean Street Posse return to feud with Roman would make me happy.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Last week was atleast decently funny this is stupid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bruh......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey. Icy Hot actually works. Highly recommended.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And this is why the Revival are leaving


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bruh that one fan found this too funny


TheLooseCanon said:


> Mean Street Posse return to feud with Roman would make me happy.


Joey Abs lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Revival are obviously in the dog house. The humilation is real.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Should they just give Shane a faction to lead?


Shane doesn't need a faction, he's the real monster among men. Shane could win a 10-man gauntlet match with one hand tied behind his back and wearing a cast on his leg with how fucking stronk he's booked


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is gay.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Nothing has really changed. Same stale format. First 30 mins was a long winded promo about nothing except for setting up matches for the night.
> 
> Like I'm to believe you all went live on TV with nothing planned out for the night. They do this every week. 'Main event out of nowhere! Saved again!' :vince3


That's a interesting point. Have they EVER tried having a ep of Raw WITHOUT a long winded promo?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow Revival even agreeing to this makes them look like weak people.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

..... is it time for Double or Nothing yet? Whatever the price I’m paying. The wrestling world needs someone else.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

what the fuck

vince is probably dying in the back of laughter.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> And this is why the Revival are leaving


This is Vince humiliating them because they are leaving


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy shit I know WWE has so many jumped the shark moments but this might really be it for real


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They should just quit now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You gotta give The Revival credit, they are committing to this silly storyline lol.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

the words cant describe the fuckery here.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I predicted earlier that Revival's burial tonight would be that they would be caught manscaping eachother. While I didn't get the actual shaving part right, I did get the correct area affected right. I'll take it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Revival are DONE!

DONE DONE DONE!

AEW shouldn't even take them for selling out like that.

They are WWE bytches now.... sigh.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Unfortunately for WWE we are in the reality era. Everyone sees through this shit. The Revival are leaving and WWE are attempting to embarrass them....and doing a poor job I might add.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

punishment for not resigning


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

If these ain't company men I don't know who is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's what happens when you don't want to resign in WWE and you still have a year left on your contract


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Well Vince is cackling with glee at how hilarious he thinks this is...crickets in the arena though


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

to be fair the revival don't have to be doing this shit. They could just say no and get fired.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kofi trying to be mad/serious is cringe.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I feel like that could've worked if they let them have the match first then Midway explain




deepelemblues said:


> Shane doesn't need a faction, he's the real monster among men. Shane could win a 10-man gauntlet match with one hand tied behind his back and wearing a cast on his leg with how fucking stronk he's booked


I feel you, I'd prefer no active McMahons even if their matches are fun. But if we got to give Shane maybe let some folk share in his spotlight you know


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wow Revival even agreeing to this makes them look like weak people.


A sign of weakness. AEW doesn't need pushovers like them.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What the actual fuck?!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GloriousLunatic said:


> damn it somebody get on this !!!




















You and everyone else are welcome.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Kofi trying to be mad/serious is cringe.


Mid carder.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Are we reigniting the feud of 2018 No Way Jose vs Mojo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really fucking hate Vince Mcmahon.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> A sign of weakness. AEW doesn't need pushovers like them.


I agree. They should just say no, and sit out the rest of their contract, they are choosing to do this and put it over. Noone has a gun to their head.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Well Vince is cackling with glee at how hilarious he thinks this is...crickets in the arena though


Yeah - when I was watching that I was thinking that Vince is probably the only one laughing at this..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

If I were Charlie Collier I'd be blowing up the phones of Fox's business lawyers demanding they find a way to get out of the TV contract


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The wild card rule is bullshit lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh GREAT, I forgot that this stupid wild card rule thing included Lars Sullivan's boring ass showing up on Raw. BLARGH.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What would happen if Revival told them they were not going to do that just now? Sent home with no pay? I'd take WWE to court to get out of my 'independent contractor' contract then, and win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I really fucking hate Vince Mcmahon.


Join the club.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So much for the 3 people rule. They are up to 6 now right?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Trophies said:


> what the fuck
> 
> vince is probably dying in the back of laughter.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

More than The Revival, this crappy storyline is going to ruin The Usos.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That's 5 Smackdown guys showing up on Raw now. They literally broke their shitty wildcard rule in the SAME NIGHT that they created it :sodone

Please retire already, Vince.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how some of the people saying Revival shouldn't accept being treated like geek and just say no and quit, yet when Sasha does it because she is unhappy, a lot of those same people give her shit and call her unprofessional among other things


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So No Way Jose and fucking Lars on the show but IIconics on Main Event


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe brand split is over until August I guess...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lars Snitsky is here fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DammitC said:


> That's 5 Smackdown guys showing up on Raw now. They literally broke their shitty wildcard rule in the SAME NIGHT that they created it :sodone
> 
> Please retire already, Vince.


I am sure Owens will be involved in the title match too.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

DammitC said:


> That's 5 Smackdown guys showing up on Raw now. They literally broke their shitty wildcard rule in the SAME NIGHT that they created it :sodone
> 
> Please retire already, Vince.


I bet tomorrow there will not be any Raw guys on that show.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Someone needs to lock Vince in a room and beat the shit out of him with a rubber hose for a good 4-5 hours


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

No more defending this. Nothing was written and this is being created on the fly. Vince snapped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's like the brand split is just to determine who performs on what set of live events now :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

No one gives s shit about Lars.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Me like LARS.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is the point of Lars on Raw??


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

goooooooooooldberg


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> What is the point of Lars on Raw??


Whats the point of this whole epode of raw


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Goldberg should get put in this smash and squash them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What would happen if Revival told them they were not going to do that just now? Sent home with no pay? I'd take WWE to court to get out of my 'independent contractor' contract then, and win.


They've probably been sweet talked that it'll lead to them beating the Usos and going on to good things. While it's embarassing if you look at it from the angle of them being punished. I can't imagine The Revival didn't have something to do with why they bolstered Raws tag division heavily


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> goooooooooooldberg


Would get a pop if he came out and speared both of them to end RAW.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> So much for the 3 people rule. They are up to 6 now right?


They think we can't count man.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Whats the point of this whole epode of raw


True. Just about everything they did tonight made no sense!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Triple H likes a tweet calling Vince's storylines confusing and nonsensical

>Vince McMahon goes out of his way to make up a new rule and repeatedly break it in one night just to spite Trips


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Triple H likes a tweet calling Vince's storylines confusing and nonsensical
> 
> >Vince McMahon goes out of his way to make up a new rule and repeatedly break it in one night just to spite Trips


Good for Trips. Makes me happy.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone who thinks Vince isn't panicking over ratings needs to look no further than this clusterfuck of a show. He's trying to put on a good show. He just doesn't have it in him to book one anymore.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

When you see Talent like The Revival been used like that, just makes you fall out of love with WWE even more. And you wonder why they want out.

Well at least Bryan has returned, that's the only bonus that came from tonight so far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bucks about to be in the finals.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Revival are finally somewhat entertaining


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KO is going to interfere thus proving Vince doesn't act in the best interest of the planet. :bryan


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I can't believe what I just saw happen with The Revival, that's already the worst segment of the year. I actually feel bad for them having to embarrass themselves like that.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Good for Trips. Makes me happy.


I bet he has someone on the payroll that works his twitter page for him lol. Fair play to whoever worked HHH twitter page.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how some of the people saying Revival shouldn't accept being treated like geek and just say no and quit, yet when Sasha does it because she is unhappy, a lot of those same people give her shit and call her unprofessional among other things


These same people praised Neville when he walked out and he had less of a reason to leave than Sasha did. WWE revolved the Cruiserweight Division around him for over a year. 

WWE only used Sasha's popularity to get other wrestlers over (Charlotte and Alexa) and she got the shit end of the stick every single time in the end.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just end the split bro. Fuck your house shows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I love Kofi but holy fuck, the WWE Champion is throwing out pancakes :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I can't believe what I just saw happen with The Revival, that's already the worst segment of the year. I actually feel bad for them having to embarrass themselves like that.


I don't why they decided to sell that, they are hurting their brand post-WWE with that kind of stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

looper007 said:


> I bet he has someone on the payroll that works his twitter page for him lol. Fair play to whoever worked HHH twitter page.


Maybe. And if true, that person asked Trips if it's okay if he likes this tweet, and Trips said yes. No way some random employee likes that tweet on Trips' twitter account without asking first.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Vince is scared of Lars? :lol


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I can't believe what I just saw happen with The Revival, that's already the worst segment of the year. I actually feel bad for them having to embarrass themselves like that.


They got paid hundreds of thousands of dollars for it


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DB losing his first match back since Mania doesn’t make sense but neither did this show so I dunno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> OK, so no spokes left on the wheel. 2 less than I thought. I'm not fighting for Bryan or Roman. They can be losers too. What difference does that make again on my original point?


 I've seen your posts, you act as if Roman and Bryan are stars and draws when they're neither. They're irrelevent like everybody else. AJ, Joe, Brock etc. are my favorites but I accept they make no difference.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I really hope Firefly Playhouse doesn't fugged over. 

It's the best thing going besides Lacey Evans.

Maybe Zayn can now aim his promos at other wrestlers now. 

Hoping the SZ stuff ain't dead yet, but we'll see next week.

EDIT: Forgot about Planet's Champion Daniel Bryan.

And no need to name my boy Rollins = FOTC.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So it's a brand split, but with 4 guys from the other show. Why not 5? or 6? Or all of the other brand. That could be interesting Vince. All of Smackdown has to be on RAW, and all of RAW has to be on Smackdown. Genius!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> When you see Talent like The Revival been used like that, just makes you fall out of love with WWE even more. And you wonder why they want out.


We've seen heels have these tyoe of "face is embarrassing me" storylines before though. This probably only feels a certain way because folk don't know if it's personal since the Revival are believed to be disgruntled.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Hes a creeper lol <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Lmao!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125589760142184451


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Isuzu said:


> They got paid hundreds of thousands of dollars for it


I knew this comment was coming, they're still humans at the end of the day and I can feel bad for them having to look that idiotic in front of hundreds of thousands.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Maybe. And if true, that person asked Trips if it's okay if he likes this tweet, and Trips said yes. No way some random employee likes that tweet on Trips' twitter account without asking first.


I bet it's probably the guy's last day and he said "Fuck It, let's have some fun here". But I can imagine HHH is sitting backstage thinking "What the hell" to everything that's happening on the main roster. He's done some crap in his time has HHH but I do think deep down he would book a better main roster if it was handed over to him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> So Vince is scared of Lars? :lol


If Vince said something it could make Lars go into hiding for months.

WWE is woke. Let the bully do what he wants. He's sensitive.


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

“Shout out to the wild card rule” already know fuckery ending incoming.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Spotted someone wearing an Ambrose shirt behind Daniel Bryan during the intros and it made me smile


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So it's a brand split, but with 4 guys from the other show. Why not 5? or 6? Or all of the other brand. That could be interesting Vince. All of Smackdown has to be on RAW, and all of RAW has to be on Smackdown. Genius!


that isnt a confusing storyline at all.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The SD being defended on Raw. :no:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gonna end with mayhem with Owens, Rowan, Xavier, etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I missed what happened to Revival and to Bray Wyatt any update for me please lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So there's a 100% chance of fuckery happening in this match right?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The only thing that could save this company right now


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> I don't why they decided to sell that, they are hurting their brand post-WWE with that kind of stuff.


Well, after the leave WWE we still know they're one of the best tag teams and that should stand over any segment. Especially when they're in AEW having tag team bangers with the bucks.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So it's a brand split, but with 4 guys from the other show. Why not 5? or 6? Or all of the other brand. That could be interesting Vince. All of Smackdown has to be on RAW, and all of RAW has to be on Smackdown. Genius!


They already had 5 SD guys on tonight.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Every time Bryan holds his head I wonder if he's concussed.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> We've seen heels have these tyoe of "face is embarrassing me" storylines before though. This probably only feels a certain way because folk don't know if it's personal since the Revival are believed to be disgruntled.


It hasn’t been accepted heel booking for a decade though. Fans want more than idiotic embarrassment these days. Just further proves Vince has lost ot... if he ever had it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Cut to commercial break within 2 minutes of your main event starting

ALL-NEW ALL-DIFFERENT WWE!


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

troubleman1218 said:


> These same people praised Neville when he walked out and he had less of a reason to leave than Sasha did. WWE revolved the Cruiserweight Division around him for over a year.
> 
> WWE only used Sasha's popularity to get other wrestlers over (Charlotte and Alexa) and she got the shit end of the stick every single time in the end.


Oh boo fucking hoo:smile2:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The only thing that could save this company right now


Eazy E as GM alone could hype me up.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> We've seen heels have these tyoe of "face is embarrassing me" storylines before though. This probably only feels a certain way because folk don't know if it's personal since the Revival are believed to be disgruntled.


That's it, the last two weeks just feel like WWE been petty for me. It's just makes it more interesting that the stories of them not signing the contracts came out and then after that these two silly segments on the last two RAW's happen.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray debuting would be a big swerve but it won’t happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bucks about to be in the finals.


Wait a sec. What???


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Well, after the leave WWE we still know they're one of the best tag teams and that should stand over any segment. Especially when they're in AEW having tag team bangers with the bucks.


yeah but the casuals flippin through that arent as hardcore but still watch WWE will be like...oh yeah those guys. Click.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The only thing that could save this company right now


Star powah.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What killed the crowd? Tuned back now and the Usos-Revival crap.

You can hear a pin drop in the arena.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Soul_Body said:


> Wait a sec. What???


NBA. sorry


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Vince said this was going to be a Raw you never forget.... this dude's word means nothing.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

On the bright side, atleast the WWE Championship is actually MAIN EVENTING on RAW. If this was 2011/2012 RAW, the SmackDown World Title Match would be the first match of the show.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

I think the hard ending at 11 has hurt RAW


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I love Kofi but holy fuck, the WWE Champion is throwing out pancakes :lmao:lmao:lmao


Maybe it's just me, but I sure as hell wouldn't eat a unwrapped pancake handed to me by a half naked dude.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

It seems that revival segment killed the crowd, they should be white-hot for this match like they were for Reigns/McIntyre.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Soul_Body said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I sure as hell wouldn't eat a unwrapped pancake handed to me by a half naked dude.


"the first taste is free"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ace said:


> What killed the crowd? Tuned back now and the Usos-Revival crap.
> 
> You can hear a pin drop in the arena.


The only person who liked that segment was Vince himself. He probably laughed the entire time as well. What a fucking weird ass person.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THE DANIELSON SPECIAL !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> NBA. sorry


No I know. The Bucks are going to the finals?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This crowd couldn't care less :lol

You wouldn't guess in a million years this is a WWE world title match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OJMG WTF 3 ad breaks in like 5 mins during a title match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bryan no-selling that double crossbody....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> It hasn’t been accepted heel booking for a decade though. Fans want more than idiotic embarrassment these days. Just further proves Vince has lost ot... if he ever had it.


Idk if I buy that. I'm willing to bet if Corbin was being embarrassed like that nobody would think he was being belittled and mocked. The segment wouldn't have been funny regardless, but folk wouldn't have took it personal. 



looper007 said:


> That's it, the last two weeks just feel like WWE been petty for me. It's just makes it more interesting that the stories of them not signing the contracts came out and then after that these two silly segments on the last two RAW's happen.


Thats the bad thing about dirt sheets it makes it hard to tell if shits just normal wrestling stuff or personal shit. Like this angle definitely fits WWE's current comedy style, but the news on the Revival makes it seem possibly sinister.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ace said:


> Vince said this was going to be a Raw you never forget.... this dude's word means nothing.


Its hard to forget a show this awful.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I bet they still goto another ad break after this one right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They literally just had a commercial break like 3 mins ago. There's 10 mins left in the show. This commercial break is completely unnecessary.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Soul_Body said:


> No I know. The Bucks are going to the finals?


conference finals... it's only the 2nd round still lol

celtics look pretty done down 3-1 now


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Soul_Body said:


> No I know. The Bucks are going to the finals?


If so, hopefully they beat GS on Durant's way to NY and Klay's way to LAC/LAL.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There should not be any commercials at 10 til. That is absolutely dumb.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> THE DANIELSON SPECIAL !!!!!!!!!!!!


:bryan


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Should Big E turn?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I wonder when they planned tonight, they thought they had a winner.

Vince on TV for the first 30 mins
Rollins and AJ in action
Braun squashes Sami in backstage segment
Shane and Miz backstage
Reigns vs Drew, a WM rematch
World Title Match ME

I think they actually thought tonight was going to be great.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That opening segment has got to go down in the history books right?

One of the worst segments I've ever seen, made ZERO sense. Something straight out of the brain of Vince K. McMahon.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> They literally just had a commercial break like 3 mins ago. There's 10 mins left in the show. This commercial break is completely unnecessary.


YUP this is what happens when you have 25 mins of a Vince promo at the start of the show with no ad break lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Soul_Body said:


> No I know. The Bucks are going to the finals?


It was an exaggerated claim. I don't see Sixers/Raps stopping them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I wonder when they planned tonight, they thought they had a winner.
> 
> Vince on TV for the first 30 mins
> Rollins and AJ in action
> ...


 None of this is interesting in the slightest.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Another god damn commerical break?!?


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

WWE hasn't uploaded any clips from this Raw right now, i usually watch those to see if anything was interesting in this shit show. I guess they really are desperate for ratings.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I wonder when they planned tonight, they thought they had a winner.
> 
> Vince on TV for the first 30 mins
> Rollins and AJ in action
> ...




They didn’t plan anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> No I know. The Bucks are going to the finals?


They have to get through 76ers/Toronto first. The Bucks are legit so it won't surprise me if they went to the finals or even won the NBA championship.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Soul_Body said:


> Another god damn commerical break?!?


 At this point the ads are more entertaining than the show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> None of this is interesting in the slightest.


I agree. I was saying I bet they thought they had a winner.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn Kofi....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did kofi miss that spot and not grab the ropes


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Kofi hit his head pretty hard.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That really didn’t look like a safe bump...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

75% of the lockerroom is probably excited for Detective Pikachu.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok 5 mins left where the bullshit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Raw is commercials.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kofi is dead.

2 seconds later he climbs the turnbuckle and dives onto Bryan :lol

Who structured this match fpalm

Learn to sell FGS.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If Vince said something it could make Lars go into hiding for months.
> 
> WWE is woke. Let the bully do what he wants. He's sensitive.


Lars is most likely properly set up with meds. I had serious panic attack issues in the past and I can't imagine after him having an attack at a house show to now being ok on RAW with a TV audience this soon otherwise. His time off was probably working with a DR on meds. Would be surprised if he doesn't take Xanax or similar before going out. Panic attacks are terrifying AF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Incoming....Fuckery..I can feel it!!!! :heston


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> did kofi miss that spot and not grab the ropes


Definitely looked like it. Could have a concussion. That definitely wasn’t a planned bump.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ace said:


> Vince said this was going to be a Raw you never forget.... this dude's word means nothing.


itll be a good while before I forget this shittiness.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> TheLooseCanon said:
> 
> 
> > If Vince said something it could make Lars go into hiding for months.
> ...


They are terrifying. Always remember tho u wont die cuz of them.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray returning could be cool since he has a past with Bryan and New day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Lars is most likely properly set up with meds. I had serious panic attack issues and I can't imagine after him having an attack at a house show to now being ok on RAW with a TV audience - his that soon otherwise. His time off was probably working with a DR on meds. Would be surprised if he doesn't take Xanax or similar before going out. Panic attacks are terrifying AF.


I was talking about his character. They should play the character up like that. It would be different than monster heel #673.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3 minutes left :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's true Vince said tonight would be a night we would not forget


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This fuckery is gonna be so rushed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here we go guys 2 and 1/2 minutes left let's see what happens


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

all these commercial breaks are completely necessary when your showrunner is a man consumed by normal senility and the ravages of decades of steroid/supplement abuse and your live TV production crew which used to be equal to those of the big 3 networks has lost nearly all its competence


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

time to wrap it up. lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2 minutes left what's going to happen


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wtf was that supposed ot be?

A drop kick or running knee, didn't see it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They've got two minutes, get to the finish guys.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No fuggery in this one?

Kofi to lose clean?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DB losing this match clean would be very anticlimactic so it’s def happening isn’t it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

raw really needs the overrun back


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Commercial breaks need to be before or after the matches not during


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Albeit an "eh" finish, the overall psychology in this match was as refreshing as a cold beer in the Sahara.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay where's the interesting angle which makes you come back next week?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, Kofi won clean.. That's surprising.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

maybe they meant 4 guys from the other show per segment?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOWWWWW congrats to Kofi.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

really? DB loses clean?

Vince can't do anything right


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

bradatar said:


> DB losing this match clean would be very anticlimactic so it’s def happening isn’t it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Lmao

I’ve already forgotten this Raw, Vince.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wowww clean winnn!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ok...*shrugs*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That show was ass.

I want my time back Vince.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

trouble in paradise is such a shit looking finisher


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I guess this is what Vince McMahon said about the show would be Unforgettable


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan loses his return rematch for no reason...and there’s more of this tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No angle? WTF? :lmao


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

what a thunderous pop at the end...NOT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This show came off like Vince/Triple H/etc has no idea what to do moving forward.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Good. Book the champ strong


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow I'm shocked, a clean pin with no fuckery.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> raw really needs the overrun back


Yeah, when you know the end is coming, you can see how it will play out.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a nothing show. I feel so sorry for these wrestlers having to flounder in this company.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So much for this show will be 1 to remember!! :vince2
I think Vince was on coke and drunk tonight


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> No angle? WTF? :lmao


 Nothing feaking happened, I tuned back in just to see the angle they were doing after Vince said it was a show we would never forget :lmao

They so badly deserve to die.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:fuckthis


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I feel that they rewrote part of the show after they fired that writer but I could be wrong


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

C+ show only real issues are the Revival segment not being funny and The women's locker room promo. Rest was solid.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Headliner said:


> This show came off like Vince/Triple H/etc has no idea what to do moving forward.


They need an off-season. Like 6 months to regroup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Saudi Arabia, No title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> This show came off like Vince/Triple H/etc has no idea what to do moving forward.


 Show this to the shareholders about the company's ability to respond to adversity. The stock would crash so hard it wouldn't be funny.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I dont get putting Kofi over clean with ratings the way they are, I guess they are gonna roll with him long term.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they wanted Kofi vs Owens one on one at Money in the Bank?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow Bryan comes back and loses clean. Want to say I'm shocked but not really. Didn't the same happen to him when the last SA show came around and he lost clean to AJ Styles on Smackdown.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please have record low. Please have record low.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

detective pikachu is giving me a very written by vince mcmahon vibe


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Please have record low. Please have record low.


These cats won't be satisfied until the resting is like a 1.2.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> detective pikachu is giving me a very written by vince mcmahon vibe


Detective Pikachu looks like it will be a top 5 video game movie


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> They are terrifying. Always remember tho u wont die cuz of them.


Very true. Though back when I was having them...it sure felt like 
I was about to die at times! Thankful every day that my DR's helped get that mess under control.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- AJ Styles/Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley/Baron Corbin

- Dominic/Samoa Joe backstage segment

- Daniel Bryan backstage promo

- Becky Lynch attacking Lacey Evans

- Bray Wyatt Firefly Fun House segment

- Seth Rollins backstage promo

- Kofi Kingston backstage promo

- Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title

Edit:

By the way, FUCK the shitty wildcard rule, the stupid nonsense with the McMahons, AND what they did to the Revival tonight in that terrible segment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Vince makes D and D look like Jordan Peele.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this show came off like Vince threw a tantrum and said "SHUT THE FUCK UP I'LL TAKE CARE OF EVERYTHING TONIGHT, SHOW YOU ALL HOW TO DO THINGS I'M VINCE MCMAHON DAMMIT" to trips/bruce/writers at the last creative meeting 10 minutes before Raw started

and this is the result


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is Rowen????


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Detective Pikachu looks like it will be a top 5 video game movie


well that is a low bar to get over so i wouldnt be surprised

that dialogue is so damn cringe tho :mj4


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

A competitive match with a clean result to conclude a show.

Whether you agree or disagree with the result, that’s what needs to happen. 


I am pleased with the result. Unlike most people here, I find Kofi entertaining enough. Enough to where I wouldn’t drop the title on Raw. MITB would be the ideal place to take the title off his hands.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They need an off-season. Like 6 months to regroup.


And in those 6 months travel the world over for somebody with a great look, and can act on live TV. If he can throw a hip toss, that's extra. This company needs a boom star. Wrestling needs a boom star. It's obviously not coming from the indys right now.

Hit up gyms, Hollywood aspiring actors that can take a punch, mma circles, football rejects, somewhere.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The wildcard rule is easily the worst thing they did this year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Didn't Vince promise an unforgettable RAW or something to that effect? Kofi winning clean certainly failed to deliver on that promise. So they def fooled me into watching this crapfest, but it's the last time because I:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> well that is a low bar to get over so i wouldnt be surprised
> 
> 
> 
> that dialogue is so damn cringe tho :mj4


I can see where you're coming from joke and dialog wise. But I'll give it slack because I know child me would've loved the cheesiness.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I really hope AEW hits the ground running and starts to show WWE up in terms of product. It might get WWE to work damn lot harder, this company badly needs a rival company to keep them on their feet. Tonight's show was self indulgent, not thought out well and frankly silly and the fan's deserved better. The talent worked their asses off but when you get written stuff like they get given you are bound to come up looking silly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Detective Pikachu looks like it will be a top 5 video game movie


Mortal Kombat for nostalgia reasons, and Street Fighter for 'Tuesday' memes. This should get top 5 by default.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

So, in order to improve Raws ratings, they take the face of Smackdown, Reigns, and they headline with the Smackdown champion. How is bringing over guys from a show that draws worse than Raw going to boost Raws ratings?


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> raw really needs the overrun back


Or they need to learn how to pace their fucking show. Or maybe as people are clearly unsatisfied with the clean win by Kofi, use it as an excuse to bring back the time limit draw.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Mortal Kombat for nostalgia reasons, and Street Fighter for 'Tuesday' memes. This should get top 5 by default.


I don't think I've seen the live action Street Fighter all the way through. But yeah the Mortal Kombat movies are trash, but such lovable trash


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just imagine if this company had ECW era Mike Awesome right now. He'd be fucking way above everybody else.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mikey Damage said:


> A competitive match with a clean result to conclude a show.
> 
> Whether you agree or disagree with the result, that’s what needs to happen.
> 
> ...


As a Bryan fan, don't like see Bryan made look to weak and I don't think dropping the title on RAW is a smart move either. I think Kofi is a short term champ imo. So I think Bryan either goes for IC title or tag titles really.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> raw really needs the overrun back


Exactly. It's about the only 15 minutes of wrestling we get without commercials sandwiched in there.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Just imagine if this company had ECW era Mike Awesome right now. He'd be fucking way above everybody else.


Cut the crap. All this talk of "if they had this talent and they be over now" stuff is complete tosh. They have some of the best talent today and they look like complete dummies cause they are booked that way. You could give WWE the likes of Okada, Naito, Ibushi and Omega right now and they end been made look like crap by the booking.

It's not the talent it's the booking that's killing these shows. You ECW and old Attitude era fans need to wake up and face the facts, even the wrestler's you liked like Sid and Brian Pillman would be booked like crap right now and wouldn't get over.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Well amazingly they hyped up a championship match as the main event - and actually had the match and it had a finish without fuckery 30 seconds in. It's so much the norm that they advertise a main event to just be like "Haha! We fooled ya!" It's almost stunning that the show ended on an actual match with a finish.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Soul_Body said:


> These cats won't be satisfied until the resting is like a 1.2.


If trends continue that should only take about 3 years.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Id be interested to know the run time on commercials this Raw. Seemed like way more than usual.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Wow Bryan comes back and loses clean. Want to say I'm shocked but not really. Didn't the same happen to him when the last SA show came around and he lost clean to AJ Styles on Smackdown.


Yeah, that is exactly what happened. Bryan then ended up beating AJ for the title not too long after. Don't look for history to repeat itself.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Cut the crap. All this talk of "if they had this talent and they be over now" stuff is complete tosh. They have some of the best talent today and they look like complete dummies cause they are booked that way. You could give WWE the likes of *Okada, Naito, Ibushi and Omega* right now and they end been made look like crap by the booking.
> 
> It's not the talent it's the booking that's killing these shows. You ECW and old Attitude era fans need to wake up and face the facts, even the wrestler's you liked like Sid and Brian Pillman would be booked like crap right now and wouldn't get over.


Sid was in WWF at it's lowest point in ratings and cartoon gimmicks and was still over and acted legit. I don't buy into this 'if Seth had 100% creative freedom he'd be the next superstar'. Sid never had creative control and was looked at as a legit tough guy. Why? The look and appeal. The crowd knew.

It has nothing to do with booking. Rollins gets every chance to be the top guy. You can't book Seth Rollins to look like The Rock or talk like Savage, you know what I'm saying? Not to pile on Seth, he's just an example since he's champ right now.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And in those 6 months travel the world over for somebody with a great look, and can act on live TV. If he can throw a hip toss, that's extra. This company needs a boom star. Wrestling needs a boom star. It's obviously not coming from the indys right now.
> 
> Hit up gyms, Hollywood aspiring actors that can take a punch, mma circles, football rejects, somewhere.


You're not going to be able to find someone like that because they don't teach that kind of acting. Acting can be live, have memorized lines, or have minimal rehearsal, pick two. 

TV acting, especially soap acting, can be done with limited rehearsal, and has memorized lines, but they can take multiple takes to get it right. 

Stage acting is done live, and has exactly memorized line, but has weeks of rehearsal for a show that's going to be done the same way multiple times. 

Improve is live, and need little to no rehearsal, but is made to get across a general theme or situation rather than a specific script. Traditionally this was the skill that made promo guys in wrestling, but Vince wants more control of the product and doesn't allow it.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Okay so I'm just catching up on Raw late so far the tag team champions and the universal champion have been pinned. I'm so sick of seeing champions get pinned in non title or tag team situations. The Viking immigrants or whatever they are called this week should be champions, they just pinned the tag champions clean. This is one of the 3 major things wrong with this company right now.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sid was in WWF at it's lowest point in ratings and cartoon gimmicks and was still over and acted legit. I don't buy into this 'if Seth had 100% creative freedom he'd be the next superstar'. Sid never had creative control and was looked at as a legit tough guy. Why? The look and appeal. The crowd knew.
> 
> It has nothing to do with booking. Rollins gets every chance to be the top guy. You can't book Seth Rollins to look like The Rock or talk like Savage, you know what I'm saying? Not to pile on Seth, he's just an example since he's champ right now.


Seth doesn't have the ability to make fans care passionately, many of the A.E guys did, I attribute this partially to his look and his monotonous promo delivery.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I feel like they had the guy with Strowman and they blew it last year in Saudi Arabia. They should go back to building him up-he was one of the most over guys they had.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

looper007 said:


> Mikey Damage said:
> 
> 
> > A competitive match with a clean result to conclude a show.
> ...


I pretty much agree with all this. I will say though, heels recover from clean losses way easier. Plus I don’t think losing to the WWE/Universal champ makes you look weak at all. They are the champ after all.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Magicman38 said:


> I feel like they had the guy with Strowman and they blew it last year in Saudi Arabia. They should go back to building him up-he was one of the most over guys they had.


It still boggles the mind how badly they screwed that up! and for what? Part time champion Lesnar (where is he now?) and to make sure Roman stayed as the FOTC even though he was getting booed out of the arena most of the time.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Supostcity said:


> It still boggles the mind how badly they screwed that up! and for what? Part time champion Lesnar (where is he now?) and to make sure Roman stayed as the FOTC even though he was getting booed out of the arena most of the time.


I also noticed Braun is back to just wearing a T shirt all the time again; he looked so yolked at WM and in his IG pics i dunno why he doesnt just change up his looks.

I swear a repackaged Braun could be the next big thing if they would get their heads out of their asses.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

So, what exactly was Reigns' "unfinished business" again for returning to Raw? It couldn't have been a fight with McIntyre since Reigns was challenged when he arrived. What was the big dog's business, damn it!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

#BestForBusiness said:


> So, what exactly was Reigns' "unfinished business" again for returning to Raw? It couldn't have been a fight with McIntyre since Reigns was challenged when he arrived. What was the big dog's business, damn it!


Completely illogical and him and Mr. Mcmahon just stared at each other vacantly.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't understand how you have a huge company such as WWE and you're not able to make sense of the product you're putting out. The product is getting worse and worse, year by year, despite the talent pool being better. It just makes no sense lmao.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I just noticed 2 things:

The best part of RAW was Smackdown

I want Kofi to keep the belt for quite a while, loved the match


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Has someone checked on the Fox execs who signed﻿ the TV deal﻿ :brock4


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

I can't think of any episode of television I've ever seen that reeked of so much pitiful desperation. 

I know people will refer to "95 WWF" or "HHH's reign of doom" as low points, but seriously, it must be a matter of fact now that WWE is right now at an all-time low. Last night was as pathetic as I've ever seen.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Read the report, and for the second time in 2 weeks, didn't bother watching. I've been forcing myself through Raw every week for years, but the way they're throwing so much shit at the wall, hoping it'll stick... 

I mean, if WWE don't care enough to keep their stories straight from week to week, why should I be invested in it?

Vince going "umm err yeah, there's a WILDCARD RULE!" to excuse breaking the brand split straight after a month long Superstar Shake-Up is just next level ridiculousness... the fact that instead of actually writing decent stories, promoting things properly, and injecting the product with a bit of excitement... they'd rather go, "fuck it, put Roman on there!" is depressing. And that's not a slight at Roman. It's the fact that they want to just hastily throw A NAME on the show with no rhyme or reason rather than trying something with a tangible long term benefit.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

This﻿ was...this was just dire. 

Really really bad. Like so bad that you could foresee it being taught﻿ in classes in the future after USA/Fox find ways to cancel their TV deals and WWE is reduced to a small touring brand that can only run shows on their own network with Vince having to wrestle his son in the main events every night to save on costs as what NOT to do with your billion dollar company. 

It’s honestly baffling. You could quite literally hire someone off the street who had never watched wrestling before and ask them to write the show and it wouldn’t be as bad as this was. I guarantee said random person would not script something as straight butt as that Revival segment. The only reason to watch that segment is to experience the sound of thousands of people NOT laughing at something being presented to them as humour. You could have had the Usos come out and read the dictionary entry for comedy and elicited more laughter than that “funny” segment. 

I think that’s it for me for a while. Might check back in a month or so but might not﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank God I didn't watch this piece of shit. I didn't even think about it during those hours.

But then I read the results this morning and....WOW. It sounds like it's in competition to be the worst Raw of all time. Just dire. That "wild card" rule needs to go.

I'm just here to laugh at how bad the ratings will be when I get back home after this afternoon. :lmao


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

#WILDCARD :vince$ 

Until VKM shuffles off this mortal coil, this company is forever doomed. Not that I have any faith in the doofus son in law considering how horrible NXT is. 

Meh, unlike others in here, I've actually expanded my horizons. So I don't have to suffer like the rest of you, Instead, I get to sit back and laugh my ass off at it while watching better wrestling :rusevyes


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thinking about it some more, WWE has made a policy of making sure that the brand is the real star, and no wrestler ever becomes bigger than the company again... Yet when shit hit the fan and they hit the panic button, what do they do? Throw some names onto Raw in the hope of spiking ratings.

It would appear that they can't even book their own corporate policies properly.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

There is something I don't understand... why put all the women to watch lacey evans match?


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I haven't watched a RAW since December. Glad to see I'm making the right choice.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Donnie said:


> #WILDCARD :vince$
> 
> Until VKM shuffles off this mortal coil, this company is forever doomed. Not that I have any faith in the doofus son in law *considering how horrible NXT is. *


NXT is actually good though usually


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Bland , boring nonsensical, confusing show.... Yet Seth Rollins was proud to call this his show.. Monday Night Rollins... Well Mr Rollins indeed it is, because it fits you perfectly.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Probably one of the worst episodes I've ever seen, and I slept thru a good portion too.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

grecefar said:


> There is something I don't understand... why put all the women to watch lacey evans match?


*Yeah, why did that happen? :hmmm*


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *Yeah, why did that happen? :hmmm*


It happened because Vince wanted to force people to look interested in something that otherwise is incredibly not. 

"NO ONE CARES???? I'LL MAKE THEM CARE!!!"
:vince


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Didn't even think of watching, this show has gotten so bad.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't know what's happening in the WWE. Usually when Vince comes out, there's something interesting to be had, but all I got was 4 top guys and 2 midcarders all swirling around title shots, and all the while I'm wondering did they just flat out cancel Smackdown, since it seems the whole roster is coming over to RAW.

I also don't get why Shane is putting himself over, when he's been over for like 20 years now.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Detective Pikachu looks like it will be a top 5 video game movie


Well considering you said this during RAW I'm not surprised Detective Pikachu looks like Best Picture contender in comparison to the program you're watching


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Seriously! That 'tache needs to go!


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

More Samoa Joe and Mysterio's (er....is it his actual) son please. A godsend.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Really enjoyed AJ/Seth with how they are on the same page one minute then the next they are not but what made it interesting is AJ purposely not regretting knocking Seth with the Phenomenal Forearm and simply walking away rather than just stand there beating up himself over a mistake.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Eh, Corbin pinned Rollins, I'll take what I can.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm reading.... and reading.... and reading..... Sammy Zayn needs to keep talking his shit because y'all are too much LMAO

How about that Pop for Kofi when his music hit.. That boy still over


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan should have won the title or there should have been interference. Beating him clean again? I guess it helps Kofi get more over, and the match was great again.


----------

